# I need help rehoming my dog (Southeast Texas)



## LoboFloppyEars

I need to rehome my dog Lobo. I am moving and there is just no way that I can take my dog with me. He is a High Content German Shepherd Mix who's 4 Years Old.

My dog is friendly with people but has had some aggression issues with dogs, particularly large male inact dogs. A lot of it has been poor handling by me but I really need to find him a home.

I need to find a rescue preferrably in Southeast Texas.


----------



## Magwart

You've been around long enough here to know how some rescues generally feel about taking on aggressive dogs, so I think you need to be very realistic about what you're asking. Dog-aggression prevents many dogs from entering foster-based rescues, as foster families nearly all have personal dogs that they want to keep safe. Many (but not all) breed rescues also try to avoid mixes, as they're harder to adopt out if the people who are coming to breed rescue to adopt are looking for purebred-looking dogs.

I'm sure that you're also aware that good rescues in your area are inundated with dogs -- Houston is a high-kill city, and last I heard, the GSRs there had more dogs needing help in shelters than available foster space. Many of those shelter dogs have no issues -- dog friendly, people friendly, no problems at all, and will be put down for lack of space. Dog-aggressive owner-surrendered dogs in my city get walked straight from the drop-off room to the euthanasia room -- they're not even put up for adoption.

If you contact rescues, your best chance is probably to (a) ensure your dog is fully up to date on vetting (and neutered), so you're not asking them to pay for neutering, and (b) offer to *foster your own dog* until a home is found by the rescue. Many of us don't like doing that though because at the last minute, people tend to get cold feet and decide to keep their dog, after we invest months finding a great home--this happens literally on adoption day when there's a lovely new family waiting to welcome the dog, and the owner suddenly realizes they can't bear to part with the dog after all. So don't be surprised if they decline your offer, and don't take it personally -- it's because some rescues have been burned by investing a lot of time into helping rehome dogs like this in the past.

Instead of burdening overtaxed rescues in your area, I recommend investing your own time to try to find a home through Rehome by Adoptapet:
rehome.adoptapet.com/r/86902
You can list the dog on the website free of charge, right next to the shelter and rescue pets. It generates an adoption app and adoption contract. (The rehoming fee gets donated, so that nobody can sell dogs on the site.)


Dogs that must live as only-dogs take longer to find homes for. Most people don't want to manage that. Try to plan to start looking for a new home a few months before your move, as this kind of dog (a mix with issues) is likely to take longer to place in a good home. It can be done -- emphasize his good points in his bio but be honest about his issues, and what kind of home is needed for him.


----------



## dogma13

I'm sorry to hear that.I've always enjoyed your posts.Best of luck to you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

This is sad. You made many posts about the joy, laughter and adventures that you had with your friend. His happiness and even his life depend on what you do now. Is there a way you can make other arrangements so that your life can accommodate him?


----------



## sebrench

I remember your posts as well. I'm sorry you have to rehome Lobo. I don't suppose a friend or family member would take him or keep him for you until your circumstances change? Wishing you the best.


----------



## Saco

If you can at all manage it, reconsider the rehoming. From what Magwart says it doesn't bode well for a dog-aggressive dog in that part of the country. As in, he'll be euthanized and terrified before that. 

I will say if you wanted to drive to the northeast and put him in one of our local shelters, he'd be all set and good to go. We have a no kill shelter around here, and really great staff willing to work with a dog. So that is an option for you. If you were to do this, make sure he is HW negative and has a clear health check from the vet.

We actually import dogs from Texas/Georgia because there is a shortage of dogs.


----------



## tc68

Looks like from your IG page, you really love your dog too (and he's a handsome one). You also put in some time and effort to train him. We don't know what your reasons are, but like MineAreWorkingline asked, any other options that can help you keep your dog? Like, can a family member or friend take the dog? Or can you move to an apartment that accepts dogs? It would be a shame for your dog to have go through a "3rd chance." Anyway, good luck.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

I appreciate the kind words but I’m currently desperate and cannot find a home for him.

The shelter he came from won’t take him and neither will many other shelter since he’s not from the town that the shelter is located. 

I am out of time and have no options, I don’t know what to do.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Can you temporarily board him somewhere?


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Can you temporarily board him somewhere?


That’s gonna cost me a lot of money.


----------



## Gaia

Sorry to hear about your struggle!

Can I ask why it is that he wont be able to move with you?

Would it be possible for you to take him with you and find a rescue in your new location?


----------



## Sabis mom

LoboFloppyEars said:


> I appreciate the kind words but I’m currently desperate and cannot find a home for him.
> 
> The shelter he came from won’t take him and neither will many other shelter since he’s not from the town that the shelter is located.
> 
> I am out of time and have no options, I don’t know what to do.


I get that you are in panic mode right now. And it is super hard to think when you are backed into a corner.

More details might help us to help you. How far are you moving? Why can't he go with you? Is it just a transport issue? 
If you tell us what the problem is we have a better chance of helping.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

What is your friend's life worth? He is a young, healthy boy. He wants to live. Dogs are only on this earth for a very short period of time, maybe ten years to begin with. Once he's gone, there is no turning back.


----------



## GatorBytes

Whatever the move...or the reasons for the need to rehome instead of go with...can you not change direction and find something suitable, someone to stay with with your dog? vs. someone to take him for you temporarily?
I get rescue posts pouring into my FB and a lot are from Texas...dumping ground. Horrible the amount of dogs discarded in day at these shelters. The posts of the saddest most shut down dogs. Doomed b/c owner surrendered. The dogs chained, dogs dumped on side of hwy.'s. I get posts from other areas too...Texas and close second, So Cal are the worst and worst shelters 


Find a way. You can, we here can pool together


----------



## Dunkirk

Another option is for you not to move, or move to where you can take Lobo. Here's my story so you can understand my perspective.

My husband can't get work in the state we live (Queensland, Australia). He works in IT and easily gets work in other states, the jobs just aren't here in Queensland. For the past 21 months we've been living in separate states. We wouldn't get enough money selling our home to buy one in New South Wales where we could keep Nitro. We can't rehome Nitro due to his expensive medication requirements. While on the meds Nitro is healthy, though the meds are probably shortening his life expectancy. We don't want to euthanase him for what, the bottom line is, our convenience. Euthanasing him would also have a devastating effect on my mental health. So, here I am in Qld, and there is my husband in NSW. He's been able to visit home 3 times this year. It's not ideal, but that's the decision we've made together. 

I understand how difficult your current situation must be, you have my utmost empathy, but don't give up, keep looking for options.


----------



## Sabis mom

I know a rescue that transports from your neck of the woods to the NE. I also know she has a soft spot for GSD's and for tough dogs. I also know a transporter that moves dogs out of Cali, and one that arranges rides all over for dogs being adopted out of area. If transport is an issue I MIGHT be able to help. But you need to speak up.

I also happen to agree with Dunkirk. Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

So let me explain my situation.

I have just graduated from college in May 2019 and trying to start a law enforcement career. If you know anything about law enforcement you know that they have long hiring processes. I also failed for the first agency due to performing badly during the polygraph but I am trying to avoid making the same mistakes for the next agency that shows interest in me.

With that being said I don't have the money to take him with me. I am moving back with my parents just in the mean time so I can't take him with me. My parents don't have the space, my brother is terrified of dogs and they have two cats. Lobo is highly predatory towards cats.

Even if I did move into an apartment, it would put me in a huge financial hole. Me and my parents are not of high income.

There is also the aggression issue. Lobo is only an aggressive dog around me due to mishandling issues. How do I know this? Because when my roommates were trying to work with him last year in the fall, he showed zero aggression with the dogs they had. Both of these dogs were Pitbulls, and one of them was a rescued former fighting Pitbull. And when I was around he did not show aggression with the one who used to be a fighting dog, but he did show aggression towards the other one. Mind you, when I wasn't around, he was actually playing with the dog whom he showed aggression towards in my presence.

My roommate also brought over this inact male dog who Lobo does show aggression to in my presence. Oddly enough, when I was in the restroom and forgot to put him in my room, she let this inact male dog out and Lobo showed zero aggression towards him.

I would rather not turn him into a shelter but I am running out of options.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Do your parents have enough room in the backyard to put up a 5 x 10 kennel?


----------



## Magwart

Can you pick up some Uber/Postmates/Amazon delivery shifts to pay for temp boarding? Do you have friends who would let you couch surf, even for a few days at a time before you need to bounce to another friend's place? 

Why do you have to move right now, if there's not a job waiting yet? I still don't understand the urgency of this.

You made a commitment to this dog when you became his person. You knew when you took on a dog as a college student that life would be changing, and you did it anyway -- so now it's time to live up to the responsibility you voluntarily took on. It will be inconvenient, it may crimp your plans, but that's what you chose when you wanted to share your life with Lobo. It's hard sometimes to live up to that kind of responsibility, but I honestly think it's one of the most important "adulting" lessons we learn -- character isn't borne of what we say we believe in, it's what we _do. _Now's one of the times in your life that you'll discover a lot about your own character. If you look in the mirror, do you see a dog dumper?

I say this as someone who's moved cross-country multiple times with multiple dogs--living in a motel, with friends here and there, with dogs in boarding temporarily, cobbling together a week-by-week plan until housing was secured, whatever it took. 

I moved cross-country after college when I was broke, with the Doberman who was my companion back then. We couch-surfed with friends, and I worked random jobs through a temp agency for extra money because they paid quickly and could put me to work the next day while I tried to find better income. Doing that helped me to scrounge together a deposit to live in a run-down little house in a crap neighborhood in which I heard gun shots some nights -- I knew it was only going to be until we got on our feet financially, but it was a house with a landlord that allowed dogs, and it was what we could afford. Giving up my dobe never crossed my mind -- no matter how inconvenient it got.

You need to internalize that public shelters in the Houston area are very likely to kill your dog. He could die with strangers, terrified. Some of those shelters are "heart-stick" shelters -- Google "heart stick euthanasia" and then watch the Youtube video before you leave him at one. 

Even at shelters that don't use heart-sticks, they likely won't sedate before euthanasia. Shelter deaths are not the peaceful passage some of us have arranged with our vets to provide for old, dying dogs. Shelter dogs are often wide awake and very scared. If that's going to be his fate, you'd be kinder having him euthanized by your own vet with you there to love on him as he goes out than have him go through it in the terror of a public shelter. 

I'm not trying to be unkind, but I don't want you to sugar coat it and imagine shelter euthanasia as "nicer" than it really is. Most shelters use a concrete room, and the dogs being walked into it can smell other dogs having died there. They try to back out of the room and are scared out of their wits as they realize what that place is. The people who have to do it often have 10 more to put down after this one and are numb to it, so there's sometimes no time for consoling the dogs -- the ones who try to back out the door might be yanked in unwillingly (possibly with a catch-pole) and held down, if they resist. Please don't send him to that fate.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

The reason for the moving urgency is the fact that our landlord has given us a Godfather Style “offer that cannot be refused.” If we move out by the 15th, we get reimbursed $200 and cleaning fees are waived. It was made very clear though by the emails and messages sent to us that they were fully intent on screwing us over and fining us a ton of money if we didn’t take the offer.


----------



## tc68

(I'm going to be blunt. So I apologize right now.) I'm guessing you live in a small town where there's only one apartment building to rent from. Otherwise you would've found another place (so that you can keep your dog), gotten a temporary job to pay the rent while you interview for a career in law enforcement. Find a job at McDonalds or Walmart so you can make some money to pay the rent. Grownups do that all the time. You do what you gotta do. It's not going to hurt your chances with your interviews. It shows that you are hard working and that you can take care of yourself. Sorry, if I sound like I'm lecturing you but these are the realities of life. If I was in human resources, guess who I'd hire: 1)the college graduate who's working 2-3 jobs to pay the rent and take care of responsibilities or 2)the college graduate who gave up their dog and ran home to mommy and daddy? It's a no brainer for me. At the least, you can find a temporary job to pay someone (or a boarding business) to watch your dog while you get your life together.

Your other option is to find a German shepherd rescue, not a local shelter. Do some quick research and find one. If you have to, drive 5 hours or 10 hours or 15 hours to them. Give your dog a chance. I think you're in Texas, right? So drive to Houston or Dallas or any large city near you. If there are none, drive to another state. Big cities usually (not always) have better dog rescues. Sabis, above, offered to find someone to transport your dog to a good rescue. Why don't you take her up on that kind offer? Don't sit there and wait. Be proactive.

C'mon, dude! Do the right thing. Either double down and take care of your responsibilities OR do what it takes to find a good rescue for your dog. Btw, when I think of people in law enforcement these are the words I would describe them: responsible, integrity, honorable, helpful, etc. Get the picture? Just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## WIBackpacker

There's good money to be made right now taking Amazon Flex shifts. 

I have two friends socking away money in the bank doing this, this summer. One is doing it specifically to fund dog related expenses. Both have a mountain of other commitments (kids/family/health/medical/divorce), and this job is allowing them to claw their way ahead. One is actually staving off bankruptcy, and this is the piece of the puzzle that is giving him a leg up. 

You need a vehicle and a smartphone. The app is easier to operate than Facebook, I played around with it the other weekend on a friend's phone.

https://flex.amazon.com/


----------



## Leigh Fields

I agree with the feedback you are getting. Do the right thing by the dog you voluntarily took on knowing full well changes were coming as a college student. How you feel about him doesn't change the fact that you would become a dog dumper, same as the people we all hate. You are not out of options, you are just out of easy options. Step up and do the right thing.


----------



## Gaia

Not the best option but have you tried craigslist? Or local Facebook groups?

We rescued two of our dogs from local group forums like that. Post a rehoming fee of at least like $200, that way you know someone is more likely to take care of him and not just take him because "free dog!"

Or if you can't find a permanent home, try to find a foster that way. Going through a trusted FB group would be better than craigslist imo, since some people like to "flip dogs" (get a dog from someone and relist it asking for more money than they paid) and it's easier to look through someone's FB profile and find out who they are before letting them take your dog.

I for one have dedicated myself to my animals and never letting myself end up in a financial situation in which they would suffer.

If you don't already have a crate for him, buy a crate. Ask your parents if he can live there as long as he's crated. Take him out for walks and bathroom breaks, put him back in the crate. Never let him near the cat or your brother. Take him to parks if you want to give him more exercise.
It won't be a necessarily great life but it will keep him from ending up euthanized or being dumped somewhere.

We had to do this with our GSD for a while. I briefly moved in with my fiancee when he lived in a condo while we were looking for a new house. It was small and there was no yard, and the GSD did not like our roommate or one of our other dogs. She spent almost all of her day in the crate. It only lasted 2 months and now we're in a house with a big yard that she runs around in all day.

A bad temporary solution is still better than a terrible permanent solution.


----------



## sebrench

Do your parents have a house with a yard that you could put a kennel in? If he was locked in a kennel outside, he wouldn't be able to scare your brother or the cats? Perhaps not the ideal solution but better than a kill-shelter until your circumstances change or you find a good home for him. Sometimes people get rid of kennels or chain link fencing cheap on Craigslist. How far do you have to travel to get home?--you mentioned that you can't afford to take him with you...maybe someone would have some transport ideas to get him somewhere cheaply? I've heard of rescue groups, for instance, that organize legs of a trip where each person drives a dog several hours and then passes it off to someone else....


----------



## GatorBytes

https://www.chron.com/life/article/Pet-of-the-Week-Lila-Pepper-and-Friends-are-13757485.php


^^^
*The Lone Star State leads the nation with highest kill rates at animal shelters*, according to a report by Best Friends Animal Society, which is based in Utah. The organization is working with Harris County and local animal-rescue groups to change that. It's striving for a "no-kill" nation, with a lofty goal of ending euthanasia nationwide at shelters by 2025


A *"no-kill"* shelter is an animal shelter *that does not kill healthy or treatable animals*, even when the shelter is full and *reserving euthanasia for terminally ill animals, or those deemed aggressive, or a danger to the public.*

*A no-kill shelter can euthanize no more than 10 percent of animals.*


----------



## Sabis mom

Honey you are talking to someone who had 15 minutes to grab my **** and leave. Someone who lived in a motel with two dogs, someone who literally gave up my food so my dogs could eat. Someone who bent and asked for help not for me but for my dogs, and choked on my pride the whole time. It's called adulting. 
I'm sorry but pull up your big boy pants and do what is right. You are responsible for his life, he didn't ask for this you did.


----------



## Sabis mom

As angry as I am, contact Southpaws Express. They may not help, but they might be able to point you in the right direction. 
I want you to be really clear on this though. Transports are usually volunteer and foster based. That means every dog they take leaves another behind.


----------



## Magwart

If your landlord is acting illegally or in violation of your lease terms, reach out to Lone Star Legal Aid, based in Houston, but with several offices around the state - (800) 733-8394 / 713-652-0077. They're extremely busy, but there are some phenomenally good, kind people who work there.

Would you really trade Lobo's life for a $200 deposit? And why would you owe a "fine" unless you've trashed the place? If you've trashed it, FIX IT.

Get friends together, spackle any dinged walls that furniture or decor may have left a mark on, touch up the paint (or paint entire rooms if you have to), buying your paint with coupons/sales where ever there's a deal on it, and then deep-clean the whole place. Rent a Rug Doctor (with a coupon printed online) at WM or Home Depot to deep-clean the carpets (and buy the "pet" solution when you rent it, as it has enzymes to remove any doggy smells from carpets). Take pictures and video, and save your receipts -- send them to the landlord with your request for the deposit back. That's what I used to do when I rented when landlords charged a "double deposit" for having a dog. I always got back my entire deposit because the place was literally move-in ready with no possible dog or other damage. I also left with a great reference from the landlords because all that work made me a good tenant.


----------



## Shane'sDad

What others have said about Texas and their shelters is very very true ....you need to find another option besides a shelter in Texas....the only one who walks away free and clear from a shelter where you're located at....is you.....Lobo is looking at a death sentence.....if you care about this dog at all-PLEASE find another option.....


----------



## GatorBytes

LoboFloppyEars said:


> The reason for the moving urgency is the fact that our landlord has given us a Godfather Style “offer that cannot be refused.” If we move out by the 15th, we get reimbursed $200 and cleaning fees are waived. * It was made very clear though by the emails and messages sent to us that they were fully intent on screwing us over and fining us a ton of money if we didn’t take the offer*.



I want to know how bad you are leaving this rental that you see a $200 reimbursement/"cleaning fees"? waived? (HUH?) DO you seriously think this is a justifiable reason to DUMP your dog 
Sounds like the place is trashed and damaged beyond repairs you can all pitch in and fix in order to waive these yourself.
Why can't you stay in this rental?

Reading between the lines..you don't feel like a successful dog owner b/c your dog does not react to other dogs in the presence of others w/o you around. Or is this justification that the dog is not DA, only with you so that should make it adoptable?
You just don't want to do this anymore...being a responsible dog owner that is?
You value a nominal denomination more then the dog?
Easy out right?
Dump dog, move home, find job...get another dog one day
SMH


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

GatorBytes said:


> I want to know how bad you are leaving this rental that you see a $200 reimbursement/"cleaning fees"? waived? (HUH?) DO you seriously think this is a justifiable reason to DUMP your dog
> Sounds like the place is trashed and damaged beyond repairs you can all pitch in and fix in order to waive these yourself.
> Why can't you stay in this rental?
> 
> Reading between the lines..you don't feel like a successful dog owner b/c your dog does not react to other dogs in the presence of others w/o you around. Or is this justification that the dog is not DA, only with you so that should make it adoptable?
> You just don't want to do this anymore...being a responsible dog owner that is?
> You value a nominal denomination more then the dog?
> Easy out right?
> Dump dog, move home, find job...get another dog one day
> SMH


It’s not really the $200 that is a concern. It’s the fact that they can and will over charge us for cleaning. And I’m not the only one who pays rent here. This will hurt both of my roommates if I don’t move out.

It’s very easy to judge harshly but not so much to put yourself in someone else’s shoes.

Moving into an apartment in Houston would be rather expensive and would kill any money I have saved up. The whole point is to save money right now. Keeping Lobo would leave me with less than $50 on a regular basis.

I have also started playing with my old band again and I agreed a while ago to go on a trip with them a while back and I would not earn very much if I had to board Lobo.

I mean a lot of this is still up in the air and options are limited, money is ultimately the biggest problem. And my living situation could be entirely different in a couple of months so I do not know if I want to risk signing another lease.


----------



## Jax08

Obviously you are not going to keep the dog. That's beating a dead horse. You have other priorities. 

So, does anyone have any suggestions on where this dog could go in all of Texas? I assume the OP would at least transport the dog to a new place regardless of WHERE in Texas it is.3

Have you contacted rescues? Sanctuaries? What exactly have you done to help yourself find a new home other than post here? Have you signed up for the Rehome site Maggie posted above?


----------



## middleofnowhere

The "end of school" road can be pretty rocky. Finding rentals that accommodate a dog, can be dicey. I last rented 18 years ago. Eons before that, when I was a student, I struggled to keep my dog. I lived in questionable housing to keep my dog. I faced commutes to keep my dog. At least once I faced a forced move. Deposits, moving, lost rent... it was all worth it. E very bit of it. And before I first took him in (he had belonged to someone I knew), I tried to find another home for him. But I took him. The rest of that summer (we were in a cool summer area and shade was available) he spent nights in my car, some days in my car - when he wasn't smuggled in to the apartment. It wasn't easy but taking him and keeping him is right up there as one of my very best decisions. 



Yeah, it costs money. It costs money you don't think you have. It costed money I didn't think I had. 



I don't know what more to say. It's tough. Many people won't understand if you tough it out. Others will.


----------



## San

We foster for Good Shepherd Rescue (Dallas-based), there is never a "good" time to surrender a dog but summer is especially bad. Too many owners who travel and don't want to pay for boarding dump their dogs at shelters. Foster homes often are on vacation/traveling in the summer so many are not available. All the shelters in our area are way over their limits, even young healthy puppies are at risk of euthanasia due to limited space. 

OP, I urge you to re-consider at least boarding Lobo temporarily so he has a better chance of finding a new home. To him, this will most likely mean life-or-death.


----------



## Magwart

Try reaching out to Texas Star Rescue (in Longview, TX, near Dallas) on FB. They're all breed, so a mix won't bother them, and the lady who runs it is "good people." They really like (and have vast experience with) GSDs and Mals. Last I heard, they were full, but maybe things have changed. Awhile back, I heard through the grapevine that Maine Coast Rescue was looking for young GSDs for adopters up there -- and they have a transporter who makes runs up there based out of Mississippi -- you might reach out to them too.

Please don't take on any more dogs. Live your life, and please remember what I said about character.


----------



## Heartandsoul

Have you asked your parents to help network to find a home for him or even your brother who may have a friend whose family may take him.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

San said:


> We foster for Good Shepherd Rescue (Dallas-based), there is never a "good" time to surrender a dog but summer is especially bad. Too many owners who travel and don't want to pay for boarding dump their dogs at shelters. Foster homes often are on vacation/traveling in the summer so many are not available. All the shelters in our area are way over their limits, even young healthy puppies are at risk of euthanasia due to limited space.
> 
> OP, I urge you to re-consider at least boarding Lobo temporarily so he has a better chance of finding a new home. To him, this will most likely mean life-or-death.


I already contacted Good Shepherd Rescue a while back.

I got this message.

We cannot assist if:

. You need to immediately remove the dog from your home
. The dog is a mix (we have a wait list for pure bred German Shepherds)
. The dog does not get along with other dogs (all our foster homes have other German Shepherds)
. The dog has a bite history

Lobo is a mix, a high content German Shepherd Mix but still a mix.


----------



## Sabis mom

Did you contact Southpaws and see if they at least have ideas? They transport from the area so may have something you have not thought of.


----------



## GatorBytes

LoboFloppyEars said:


> It’s not really the $200 that is a concern. It’s the fact that they can and will over charge us for cleaning. And I’m not the only one who pays rent here. This will hurt both of my roommates if I don’t move out.
> 
> It’s very easy to judge harshly but not so much to put yourself in someone else’s shoes.
> 
> Moving into an apartment in Houston would be rather expensive and *would kill any money I have saved up. The whole point is to save money right now*. Keeping Lobo would leave me with less than $50 on a regular basis.
> 
> *I have also started playing with my old band again and I agreed a while ago to* *go on a trip with them a while back and I would not earn very much if I had to board Lobo.*
> 
> I mean a lot of this is still up in the air and options are limited, *money is ultimately the biggest problem*. And my *living situation could be entirely different in a couple of months so I do not know if I want to risk signing another lease*.



The only thing I can take away from all this is your dog has become an inconvenience to your future possible life style.
A dog is 10-15 year commitment.
Sorry Lobo, you are becoming a statistic :crying:


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

Magwart said:


> Try reaching out to Texas Star Rescue (in Longview, TX, near Dallas) on FB. They're all breed, so a mix won't bother them, and the lady who runs it is "good people." They really like (and have vast experience with) GSDs and Mals. Last I heard, they were full, but maybe things have changed.
> 
> Please don't take on any more dogs. Live your life, and please remember what I said about character.


There website says that they are not taking in any surrenders at the time being.

And also times may change. I was not in the position to take a dog but I still did it because at the time being (2016) I was almost entirely guided by my emotions at that time. Times have changed and constant forthought goes on in my actions now. To be fair, Lobo saved me from some hard times and depressive episodes.


----------



## Magwart

LoboFloppyEars said:


> To be fair, Lobo saved me from some hard times and depressive episodes.



Where's the fairness in this for Lobo?


I'm not trying to harass you over this, but I really want you to think through what Lobo has done for you, and what you're doing for him. Life is full of really suboptimal choices, but loyalty really is a character trait worth developing -- even when it means not getting what we want right now. If you take Lobo to a shelter, I really think you may look back on this with enormous regret (and guilt). As we age, all of us have things we look back on and ache over having not done differently. This will probably be one of those moments for you if it doesn't end well for Lobo.


Did you reach out to Maine Coast per my post above? Have you looked into campgrounds that allow dogs? It's hot and wet right now, but a beat-up, old trailer off of Craigslist towed to a campground is cheap shelter, and could be moved as needed until you find a job -- I have a good friend who has multiple dogs living in an old RV in a campground in Colorado because she can't afford a rental right now. It's tight quarters but she's happy because she's got a roof over her head, and she's with her dogs.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

I haven't yet, is it Maine Coast Animal Rescue?


----------



## Sabis mom

"_I left the house with leashes, collars and dog dishes, the clothes on my back and my phone and computer. Forgot the chargers. And the dog food. 
Got dog food, HUGE thanks to Global Pets Cambrian, and the lady at the desk here had a spare laptop charger. My boss brought me a phone charger. The house I went to see will not work, no fencing. I will keep looking. 
Shadow will not settle, so I didn't get much sleep. Buds cool, he doesn't care. It's shedding season and I forgot the brush, I also forgot socks. Stupid. 
I am ok here for one more night. It's a crappy place, but it's warm and dry and they don't care about the dogs much. _"

A few years ago I was facing eviction due to the house being condemned. then things got much, much worse. I never, not once debated ditching the dogs. I did briefly consider putting Bud down, but due to his age and my concern over his well being. And I was in a desperate situation with absolutely no options and no help. (so I thought).
I'm not trying to beat a dead horse, just maybe giving you some hope. Sometimes the best option is to stall, get some sleep and look for brighter days ahead.


----------



## Magwart

LoboFloppyEars said:


> I haven't yet, is it Maine Coast Animal Rescue?



Yep. Maybe if you offer to drive Lobo to their transporter in Mississippi, you can make arrangements. I've heard very good things about them and their transporter (Heather). She's mentioned in this article, along with another rescue she transports for in Rhode Island (contact them too).
Area residents unite to help animals of Texas | The Valley Breeze


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

Magwart said:


> Yep. Maybe if you offer to drive Lobo to their transporter in Mississippi, you can make arrangements. I've heard very good things about them and their transporter (Heather). She's mentioned in this article, along with another rescue she transports for in Rhode Island (contact them too).
> Area residents unite to help animals of Texas | The Valley Breeze


I just sent them an email. I could not find a website for them but is the information on here accurate?

https://www.nokillnetwork.org/d/Maine/MCAR--Maine-Coast-Animal-Rescue~10553/


----------



## Magwart

LoboFloppyEars said:


> I just sent them an email. I could not find a website for them but is the information on here accurate?



Not sure about that website, but here's their FB:
https://www.facebook.com/Maine-Coast-Animal-Rescue-149656631718424/


They operate out of Blake Animal Hospital -- you could probably even call them and ask. If they can't help, maybe they'll know of other rescues up north that place dogs like Lobo, and could put you in touch with the transporter.


----------



## bnormal

My $.02...7 years ago I lost my house in foreclosure. Had just a few bucks and 2 Doberman pinschers...in my neck of the woods many apartment complexes say a quick "no" to dobes...So I found a hotel that didn't care about the Dobes...When I would take the boys out to do there business we were dodging used needles and other things I won't describe. The day I was out of money I had heard about an area that many homeless folks with dogs were setting up camp. I started looking on the net to see where they were located. I realized that was where I was going to end up. The boys were going with me regardless if it was under a bridge or this camp. There was no way I was parting with them. Incredibly, a friend came to the rescue with money that day and I found an apartment complex that allows Dobes. Me and the 2 boys slept on the floor the first year in my apartment until I could afford a bed. 

My only advice to you being as young as you are is this:

Don't do anything right now that can't be undone. Keep your pooch and make the best of it...just deal with it! You will survive and you'll look back at this time and will be so relieved you kept your boy. There is NOTHING more important to you than your boy! I'm 60 years old and as Magwart says, as you get older you'll look back with regrets so don't make this a regret because I promise you...you will regret it.


----------



## GatorBytes

The OP doesn't want the dog anymore. Never did. It's cramping their "projected" lifestyle.
So there will be no regrets as the dog will either go to a kill shelter or be rehomed on CL or end up in a ditch or bait for dog fighters.
There will be no regrets b/c there will be no follow through.


The dog in this picture was bound, bundled and stabbed to death

[IMAGE REMOVED]


----------



## Gaia

I feel like maybe posting traumatizing pictures of tortured animals may be be a bit unnecessary. 

At this point I would rather commit to helping him find Lobo an actual home rather than just guilt tripping the kid into keeping an animal that wouldnt even be getting the proper care it deserves.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Would it be possible for Lobo to go on the band trip with you? Also you might check out cabin rentals that would do by the month, cheaper than an apt and many take dogs, no long term lease. Around the gulf there are rv parks that rent rv's on their property, you'd have to check their pet policies. And would be close enough to Houston for your job search, a little drive but might get you past the spot you're in now.


----------



## GatorBytes

Gaia said:


> I feel like maybe posting traumatizing pictures of tortured animals may be be a bit unnecessary.
> 
> At this point I would rather commit to helping him find Lobo an actual home *rather than just guilt tripping* the kid into keeping an animal *that wouldnt even be getting the proper care it deserves.*



It is necessary. It is if the OP is to take the right steps to rehome. Some need shock value to drive home the possibilities. This is in response to the "you will regret later" comments. This is a perfect example of what regret can look like.
The OP is being too cavalier about rehoming a dog who is about to have his life turned upside down.


Sorry if it offends you. 


OP. You need to find a way to keep your dog until you can find a SAFE alternate home. You owe him that.


----------



## Hineni7

I'm sorry, but I'm pissed. This isn't an illness that keeps you from being able to take care of the dog. You are not being shipped over seas in the military. This is a choice. Just like the choice to get the dog, knowing full well that a few years from then you probably would have to make some sacrifices. The fact you won't make any sacrifice for the dog says alot. And it will reflect in your interviews in a job that requires SACRIFICE! I guarantee there are areas you could find the money. Do you smoke? Drink coffee or energy drinks? Eat out a lot? Etc etc etc.

I speak from experience. From living in my car with 4 large dogs. I was having multiple surgeries on my arm and was staying in the town home with my parents. The neighbors complained and I was asked to leave or get rid of dogs (by neighbors). I left. No second thoughts. They are family. My brother negotiated with his landlord and I was able to crash with him during the next set of surgeries. I had to take dogs and be away when landlord was being fickle so he didn't change his mind. I lost alot of weight as any money went to the dog food. But I was content as they gave me so much more. 

Before all that, I was a barn supervisor and head western trainer at a large training facility. They would allow one dog. I had 4. In order to bring my dogs I had to find a place that accepted dogs. 45 minutes away from my work. I had $125 a month for MY food and gas after rent, propane, dog food. Again, never hesitated. Yes, I recognized I was not able to do some things I wanted to do. I couldn't go on trips or overnights on the spur of the moment. Other things that I really enjoyed took a back seat... Do I regret it? NO!!! 

You have choices, they just are not the ones you like. Lobo has given you every part of himself and you took it freely. Now you are ready to dispose of the loyal friend who gave his all because it is an inconvenience... Wow... 

I know we cannot walk in your shoes. But you really do need to understand fully the ramifications of your choices. Being in law enforcement is a huge responsibility and sacrifice... If you cannot make small ones for a loyal friend and family member, how can you do so for those you don't know? Seriously. Yes, there are differences, but the point is the same. 

Not trying to guilt you into something. Then you would just be resentful of Lobo and that might be worse. But I do want you to know that you have choices and part of being an adult is making choices that includes a sacrifice on your part for those you are responsible for. What if this was your child????? What would you do?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

GatorBytes said:


> The OP doesn't want the dog anymore. Never did. It's cramping their "projected" lifestyle.
> So there will be no regrets as the dog will either go to a kill shelter or be rehomed on CL or end up in a ditch or bait for dog fighters.
> There will be no regrets b/c there will be no follow through.
> 
> 
> The dog in this picture was bound, bundled and stabbed to death


He is trying to get a rescue to take his dog...I don't see how that warrants putting this picture up that I can never unsee. Come on now.


----------



## Sabis mom

Rehoming Your German Shepherd | Austin German Shepherd Dog Rescue

https://www.vgsr.org/info/display?PageID=17482


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorBytes said:


> It is necessary. It is if the OP is to take the right steps to rehome. Some need shock value to drive home the possibilities. This is in response to the "you will regret later" comments. This is a perfect example of what regret can look like.
> The OP is being too cavalier about rehoming a dog who is about to have his life turned upside down.
> 
> 
> Sorry if it offends you.
> 
> 
> *OP. You need to find a way to keep your dog until you can find a SAFE alternate home. You owe him that*.





Thecowboysgirl said:


> He is trying to get a rescue to take his dog...I don't see how that warrants putting this picture up that I can never unsee. Come on now.



Again, I am sorry. There is way worse pics out there. This dog was free to a good home.


The OP has 5 days. As I noted above, The OP has an obligation to a living breathing feeling mammal to take some time to do this right...not any desperate hail mary they can latch onto in 5 days.
We don't know this person and what they are going to decide to do. They are not pleading for a solution. Not asking how to stay together...
They don't want the dog. Period. Fine. Not trying to come up with a solution to stay with the dog as others have suggested. They don't want to. They want to unload a dog in 5 days.
That is dangerous
I want the OP to find a temp solution to buy time for the dogs sake.
Yes the pic is offensive if you look at it that way. However, I maintain, it is necessary to see how hasty decisions can turn out.


I apologize to anyone if this was over the top


----------



## MixedFruitBasket

If you choose to rehome an aggressive dog be aware that in many states, if the dog causes damage to people or property, you can be held liable because you knowingly placed a "dangerous" animal. It can also be interpreted as criminal negligence. It all depends on the situation.
IOW, it might be MORE expensive not to take the dog with you.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Rescues sometimes allow “friends” to use their websites as long as the owners can keep or find housing for the dog until it's adopted. If this was my situation I would find a friend or someone with dog experience to take my dog while I looked for a home, or beg my family to find a spot for a dog run. There must be someone who could take him for a few weeks or months. I would put up ads, contact everyone I knew and friends of friends on Facebook. If someone is interested, check them out thoroughly. If you want to go into LE you need to be the kind of person who would not abandon a family member. This is also a good reminder why someone whose life is about to change drastically, like a student, should not take on a dog a few years before graduation. Ultimately, you need to find a home for your dog. Do not dump him in a shelter. There must be someone who can take him.


----------



## CactusWren

OP, you have gotten a lot of very kind and insightful advice on this thread. Speaking as someone who has made mistakes with previous animals in the past, regret is a bitch. I won't go into details, but I think we at least owe it to our dogs to get them to a safe place with a possibility of a forever home. If your dog ends up euthanized because you don't want him--and I know you have reasons, but to be honest they're not that compelling from my perspective--it's just not right, and most likely you will never be able to forget it. 

I would urge you to stay the course until a decent solution for your buddy is found. Peace.


----------



## CAROLINM

Just get your dog the best place you can get him, even if you are not keeping him, you owe him that. 



You should have not gotten a dog if you have not real plans of keeping him in the long term. 



I have been sending mails and making phone calls for the last two weeks to every building and house in the city I am moving, to find one that fits my dates and my dog. I am a Mexican student, I denied the free flight I got from my sponsor in Mexico, so I would be able to drive myself to New Mexico with my dog by my side. I have contacted all the people that I was recommended regarding trainers and clubs. And my dog aint easy. My dog is almost 1 and a half, he weighs around 98lb and has reactivity issues. I am not rich, I am middle class from Mexico's standard, so make the counts. I dont make a living in dollars but in pesos, so does my sister, so do my parents. I have paid two trainers. I paid his treatment to get him out of parvo. In case that I do not find a pet friendly place for the first semester, then I have plans for him. He will be fine. He will be taken care of those 5 months. I made all these plans far before this came to place. 

Not sure where is loyalty these days, people, I meant young people (and I am 26), they just want feel good. They think they are entitled to feeling good. 



You are irresponsible. Get him a nice place. It is the humane thing to do.


----------



## tc68

LoboFloppyEars said:


> It’s not really the $200 that is a concern. It’s the fact that they can and will over charge us for cleaning. And I’m not the only one who pays rent here. This will hurt both of my roommates if I don’t move out.
> 
> It’s very easy to judge harshly but not so much to put yourself in someone else’s shoes.
> 
> Moving into an apartment in Houston would be rather expensive and would kill any money I have saved up. The whole point is to save money right now. Keeping Lobo would leave me with less than $50 on a regular basis.
> 
> I have also started playing with my old band again and I agreed a while ago to go on a trip with them a while back and I would not earn very much if I had to board Lobo.
> 
> I mean a lot of this is still up in the air and options are limited, money is ultimately the biggest problem. And my living situation could be entirely different in a couple of months so I do not know if I want to risk signing another lease.


If apartments in Houston are expensive, then you get a 2nd job, or a 3rd. You do what you have to do to be a man who takes care of his responsibilities. The thing that boggles my mind is that you want to go into law enforcement with that kind of attitude...I just don't get it.

You mentioned that your dog helped you out of a rough time. This is how you repay him?! This is unreal!

You said, "it's very easy to judge harshly..." But look at the reasons you're giving us for abandoning your dog. 1)getting out of your rental to get the $200. 200 bucks...is that all he's worth to you? 2)You want to play with your old band again. C'mon kid. Seriously? Time to grow up. There were a lot of things I wanted to do after college and grad school but I couldn't because I had responsibilities. 3) You don't have enough money. Like I said before, get another job. Everyone of these can be solved, if you really wanted to. It's a matter of priorities and I guess your priorities are elsewhere. This generation....smh.

Please do us all a favor. Never own another dog again. You give a dog hope for a good life and then you snatch it away from them when it's an inconvenience. To you, dogs are disposable possessions. "Let's get rid of the dog. I've got something better to do." Anyway, I'm done with you and this thread.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

tc68 said:


> If apartments in Houston are expensive, then you get a 2nd job, or a 3rd. You do what you have to do to be a man who takes care of his responsibilities. The thing that boggles my mind is that you want to go into law enforcement with that kind of attitude...I just don't get it.
> 
> You mentioned that your dog helped you out of a rough time. This is how you repay him?! This is unreal!
> 
> You said, "it's very easy to judge harshly..." But look at the reasons you're giving us for abandoning your dog. 1)getting out of your rental to get the $200. 200 bucks...is that all he's worth to you? 2)You want to play with your old band again. C'mon kid. Seriously? Time to grow up. There were a lot of things I wanted to do after college and grad school but I couldn't because I had responsibilities. 3) You don't have enough money. Like I said before, get another job. Everyone of these can be solved, if you really wanted to. It's a matter of priorities and I guess your priorities are elsewhere. This generation....smh.
> 
> Please do us all a favor. Never own another dog again. You give a dog hope for a good life and then you snatch it away from them when it's an inconvenience. To you, dogs are disposable possessions. "Let's get rid of the dog. I've got something better to do." Anyway, I'm done with you and this thread.


I don't think you know a thing or two about me and it shows. The whole band thing is just something I'm doing while I'm trying to get my career started. It's not me trying to relive old memories and what not.

And these past couple of days have been harsh on me. I'm a relatively strong minded person so all the insults hurled at me have no effect on me, but the reactions here are why people are scared to ask questions like this. Some people are afraid to go look for help like I have because they feel as if they will be judged harshly and have insults hurled their way.


----------



## Hineni7

Lobofloppyears, you did seek advice... But you put an extremely short time constraint. You have not acknowledged any of the ideas outside of rehoming and it feels like the insinuation is euthanasia if no home is found. How do you expect dog lovers who would do most anything and everything to keep their dog(s) to react? You brought up the band and used it as another reason why you have to find a home for Lobo. So yes, expect people to be angry.. Getting a dog is a long term commitment with expected sacrifices to occur.. No different then having a child. You will have to give some things up, or at least postpone them. That is a sucky part about growing up. Making the hard but mature choices. The ones that crimp our style and plans for ourselves but benefit our loved ones or those we are responsible for. 

Point is, you could make things work. It would take some sacrifice, some hard work, but it could be done. Many of us, probably all who have posted, have done it or are still doing it. The fact that you have not considered getting another job, part time or temporary, or looked at the other suggestions other then rescues or rehoming, chafes. It is frustrating. Angering. To know the life of a dog who has devoted its life to you, and has by your own admission been instrumental in helping you through dark periods, hangs on a fine thread and a deadline is a slap in the face. Yes, sometimes life throws things at us that are beyond our control and rehoming becomes necessary... This is not one of them. There are other avenues available.. 

No one has insulted you. They have been blunt. Straightforward. Truth is often offensive when it is words we don't want to hear. What people on this thread would like to hear is how you are taking responsibility for this life. Doing the hard stuff to ensure his life continues and is good. IF, after having worked another a job, and done ALL you can do you find rehoming is still the best option, by then, you will have probably found the perfect home; there was no deadline for a few hundred bucks..... You would find people much more supportive and less critical. You would have done due diligence, shown responsibility and dedication to the animal you chose to take on. Your choice then would be one that has no regrets and truly is best for Lobo... Not what is just convenient for you.... And yes, this ABSOLUTELY, plays into how you will be as an officer.. Have no doubt. What you do when no one is looking is much more telling of who you are as a person then what you do 'on the job'.


----------



## dogma13

Folks you all tried your best to help Lobo find a new home.It's up to the owner now to follow up with the organizations and suggestions given.Personal attacks back and forth are no help whatsoever.


----------



## Jchrest

I postponed my wedding for a year to pay for surgery on my senior. We were supposed to get married in October, and put every penny into savings for our dream honeymoon. Then Lyka’s needs popped up (and certainly not the first time for Lyka), and we didn't hesitated with the decision to pay for the surgery, and giving our senior the best life possible over the next year. Her health and happiness is way more important than a honeymoon to Ireland. We lost a good chunk of deposit money for the wedding venue, caterer, reception hall, and florist. Not to mention the money we paid to rent someone’s home for 2 weeks, non refundable. A big big chunk. But when I take a rescue in, that rescue is my main priority until the absolute end.

If you’re being asked to leave so suddenly, it sounds like you’re being evicted, and rather than go through the high cost of taking you to court, your landlord is giving you a way out that incentives you to leave of your own free will, rather than paying court fees and then having to wait the appropriate amount of time before they can have a constable come and issue a lock out. If that’s not the case, you had PLENTY of warning that your lease was ending. Enough time to have found Lobo a good, solid home. 

Put an ad on Craigslist, and do home visits. It’s the LEAST you can do to attempt to get him a great replacement home, hopefully with much more responsible pet owners.

I’m sure many of the members here would be willing to foster him until a great home could be found if you would be willing to setup the transportation and pay for it. Put that $200 you’re making seem so important into transportation! 

You have options, many options, but it seems like you just want to go the path of least resistance and dump him at a shelter. Guess what? Shelters can and often do refuse owner surrenders if they are full, or if you dog shows any aggression. You also have to PAY MONEY to the shelter for them to take your dog, if they are even willing to take him. Have you looked into the cost and made phone calls to see if you’re local shelters are even allowing owner surrenders at this time? 

I couldn’t imagine looking into my dogs eyes while pulling them into a chaotic scary environment and just leaving her there. Knowing with her fear aggression she would be euthanized immediately, if they would even take her. 

What city are you in, how far are you willing to travel for a home placement? Are you willing to cover transportation costs if the home is outside the area you can drive to?


----------



## Magwart

@LoboFloppyEars, before you think people here haven't been through this kind of thing and couldn't possibly understand, please check out the old threads about @GatorBytes odyssey. It starts here:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...d-temporary-home-my-dog-running-out-time.html . And it continues here:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/317834-road-again.html



(sorry, @GatorBytes for bringing up a stressful time with a blast from the past...)


I would like to ask you to compare your thread to those two old threads and really think about what's different in them.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

Magwart said:


> @LoboFloppyEars, before you think people here haven't been through this kind of thing and couldn't possibly understand, please check out the old threads about @GatorBytes odyssey. It starts here:
> 
> https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...d-temporary-home-my-dog-running-out-time.html . And it continues here:
> 
> https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/317834-road-again.html
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry, @GatorBytes for bringing up a stressful time with a blast from the past...)
> 
> 
> I would like to ask you to compare your thread to those two old threads and really think about what's different in them.


Tbh, I wouldn't mind a temporary home for Lobo, I just have no idea how to go about that.


----------



## Jchrest

I’ll just leave this here. 

https://youtu.be/ST4CMngmhKE


----------



## Springbrz

LoboFloppyEars said:


> Tbh, I wouldn't mind a temporary home for Lobo, I just have no idea how to go about that.


How many FB friends do you have. Ask every family member and friend you have if they would be willing to foster your dog. Offer to pay for food and vet care for as long as they are caring for your dog. You can start there. Just be sure that any offer of help you get is from someone who can really do the job. IE: you don't get the 11th hour "sorry I thought I could but I can't have pets at my place...etc." You can start with that.


----------



## Dunkirk

What about checking out what pet sitters or boarding kennels are available in your area.


----------



## Heartandsoul

If your parents, friends, others you know have trusted vets, ask them to ask their vets if theycan place a poster for you in their office. Sometime vets and techs know of clients who had to say good bye to their loved companions and are now looking for another new best buddy.

I know of a pup who got out of a bad spot and into a great home through this avenue.

It seems like you are willing to take some steps. Please stay on this course, it is the right one.

Also, I was looking at something you said and it seems you already had understood a mistake you made and figured out what you need to do to better your position in life. But there was something that imho needed to be tweaked to help you along so I rearranged just the last two sentences. Perhaps your own words will give you courage and strength and make yours and Lobos situation the first successful hurdle in your own reflections and insight.

From this:
Times have changed and constant forthought goes on in my actions now. To be fair, Lobo saved me from some hard times and depressive episodes.

To this:
To be fair, Lobo saved me from some hard times and depressive episodes. Times have changed and constant forthought goes on in my actions now.
———
I had/have more to say but sometimes less is better. If I think of anything else that might help, I’ll post again.


----------



## tc68

LoboFloppyEars said:


> I don't think you know a thing or two about me and it shows. The whole band thing is just something I'm doing while I'm trying to get my career started. It's not me trying to relive old memories and what not.
> 
> And these past couple of days have been harsh on me. I'm a relatively strong minded person so all the insults hurled at me have no effect on me, but the reactions here are why people are scared to ask questions like this. Some people are afraid to go look for help like I have because they feel as if they will be judged harshly and have insults hurled their way.





LoboFloppyEars said:


> Tbh, I wouldn't mind a temporary home for Lobo, I just have no idea how to go about that.


I know I said I was done but with these comments you made, I couldn't resist. Looks like you're the one who doesn't get it and it shows. I'm not the only one in here that thinks this way. I'm just more blunt and honest about it. If you wanted me to sugarcoat it for you, you're not going to have an easy life ahead if everything is all peaches. Life isn't easy. Up to this point in your life, you had it easy. You just had to go to school. Now, you're in the real world...you have to pay bills and take care of your responsibilities. Btw, these aren't insults....these are truths. Truth hurts sometimes. When you give us 3 lame excuses, you have to expect that we would be outraged. If you go back to the beginning of this thread, everything was fine until you told us the reasons. It's not me who doesn't get it.

If from the beginning you would've mentioned that you were also looking for a temporary home as another option...I'm pretty sure this whole conversation would've gone a more pleasant way. Like someone above said, look through your whole contact list. Ask your friend's friend. Ask your cousin's friends. You do what it takes to do the right thing. Look, I don't think anyone in here thinks you're a "bad" person. We just think your priorities are messed up. Your dog's life VS. a band trip. C'mon dude. It should be a no-brainer. Have you even applied to McDonalds or Walmart or whatever? Swallow your pride and get on it.

I looked through your Instagram page. Looks like you really loved your dog at some point. Make a posting there, and see if anyone can board him for a short period or if anyone can adopt/rescue him. Use Instagram (and Facebook) for good. Say something like..."I'm in a bind right now. I need to find a temporary (or even permanent) home for my dog and if anyone can help me, please contact me ASAP. I don't have much, but I can pay you a little." Something like that. Be proactive. You're a college grad now, use your brain.


----------



## bnormal

Your words: "failed for the first agency due to performing badly during the polygraph"...IOW...you lied...right?

Last advice....when I was about 15 years old, one of my uncles told me, "you're sowing some bad seeds"...he was right...took me about 15 years to realize it...after a handful of times in jail, lost drivers license, lost jobs and much much wasted money...reality finally dawned on me...

someone said a million years ago, "When I was a child, I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things"...

I get it...not too many people listen to the recomendations of others...but as someone on here already pointed out...you asked for help...if it's not the kind of help you were seeking...too bad!


----------



## Sabis mom

Here is what I see. 

You knew this was coming. You waited until around the first of the month to post here. Then you were unresponsive for days. Then you posted a bunch of nonsense. Excuses and non answers.
This dog has no shot at this point. 
Wish you both all the best.


----------



## Shane'sDad

tc68 said:


> If apartments in Houston are expensive, then you get a 2nd job, or a 3rd. You do what you have to do to be a man who takes care of his responsibilities. The thing that boggles my mind is that you want to go into law enforcement with that kind of attitude...I just don't get it.
> 
> You mentioned that your dog helped you out of a rough time. This is how you repay him?! This is unreal!
> 
> You said, "it's very easy to judge harshly..." But look at the reasons you're giving us for abandoning your dog. 1)getting out of your rental to get the $200. 200 bucks...is that all he's worth to you? 2)You want to play with your old band again. C'mon kid. Seriously? Time to grow up. There were a lot of things I wanted to do after college and grad school but I couldn't because I had responsibilities. 3) You don't have enough money. Like I said before, get another job. Everyone of these can be solved, if you really wanted to. It's a matter of priorities and I guess your priorities are elsewhere. This generation....smh.
> 
> Please do us all a favor. Never own another dog again. You give a dog hope for a good life and then you snatch it away from them when it's an inconvenience. To you, dogs are disposable possessions. "Let's get rid of the dog. I've got something better to do." Anyway, I'm done with you and this thread.



I agree very very well said.......that's s HUGE problem with too many dog owners the dogs are EXACTLY as you say "disposable items"...just like cars--clothing... even friends....when they don't "fit" anymore ..dump them and move on to the next big thing...and for anyone who wonders why it offends me so much because over the years I've been a small part of a much larger group of folks that have taken in some of these dogs when they just...don't...fit...anymore for whatever reason the dog's owner "thinks" is OK at the time....so as I've said in other threads like this one ...my sympathies lie with Lobo because he's the one with the most to lose....


----------



## JonRob

LoboFloppyEars said:


> The whole band thing is just something I'm doing while I'm trying to get my career started
> 
> I'm a relatively strong minded person so all the insults hurled at me have no effect on me.


You are not a strong minded person. You are a weak little boy. If you were a strong minded person you would think hard about what has been said here, suck it up, forget about sitting around at your parents' place and traveling with the band - which is fun - and do things that aren't fun so you can do right by a dog who got you through some bad times. Like get a job at McDonalds or whatever, and find a crummy cheap apartment or campsite to live at, so you can do right by your dog. That's what a real man - and a real woman - would do.

This goes well beyond the poor dog. You seriously need to grow up in a hurry, and Lobo is now your chance to do that. Blow this one and fail to grow up, and the rest of your life will not go well. It's not just bad karma either, although though I've seen some real ugly karma happen to folks who had it coming. Having a really good life requires a willingness to do right - even when it's not fun at all - and living up to your commitments.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I will make one last ditch suggestion that could work. Find a job that pays more. You can if you look. This is a good time to find work if you are willing to relocate. I know the band is relying on you, so if you must do that, find him a temporary home with the goal of making enough money when you return to afford to keep him. Good paying jobs may not be glamorous or easy, but you should be able to find something at more than minimum wage that will allow you to rent in an area you can afford where you can keep your dog. If you don’t want to do that, then please find him a home where he will be loved. You have a lot of good information on how to do that. I sense your hesitation and excuses are due to the fact that you don’t really want to lose him.


----------



## GatorBytes

LoboFloppyEars said:


> Tbh, I wouldn't mind a temporary home for Lobo, I just have no idea how to go about that.



I reached out here. That's how I went about that. And it worked. But the outpouring of support, $, links, love, encouragement...it was b/c I was trying to stay with my dog.


The threads from those days, Magwart linked, were not ALL rosey either. A lot was edited and eventually locked down when claws started coming out due to misrepresentation of my efforts by others who did NOT know how diligently I was working on my end. Then the thread took a turn. It devastated me at the time as I was still in transition.
But thanks to the naysayers, a very special person stepped up and saved the day. And with that (2nd thread)...I was able to breathe again, focus and find a home.


I am still in the same place. I am not happy where I am at this time, but that is not related.
We moved in here Sept/2013 - G turned 9 yrs the next month
G passed away (hemangiosarcoma) March/2016...at 11.5 yrs old...at home with me . He was PTS laying in his fave spot outside on the deck, where we spent endless hrs soaking up the sun, barking at squirrels, greeting the LL. He died as I sat cross legged on the deck, with his head in my lap. Right before she pushed the drug, I asked him for kisses to which he obliged...all over my face. He then put his head down in my lap as if to say I'm ready and closed his eyes. And the vet did her thing.


Point of that last part speaks to regret. Despite everything I went through over those 2 months (and then some, b/c it didn't stop there), I got my dog back and he lived out his life with me, and died with me..."to the last beat of his heart, you owe it to him to worthy of such devotion" (my signature)


Sorry I didn't mean to be so hard on you, your thread opened a lot of wounds


----------



## rbonif

This response disturbs me on so many levels. I do not see how you will be successful in law enforcement if you are unable to man up here.

I made my 17yo son read this thread for a learning experience.


----------



## GatorBytes

Here's a suggestion I tried, but did not work out...its somewhere in my thread during my stay with the woman after the 5 day motel stint.


I contacted a doggie daycare/boarding facility I knew. The owner had a huge place, a 10ft high fenced outdoor play area. Tons of glassed in kennels for overnight stays. But she didn't have the staff or enough business to staff her overnight boarding. So she had to limit that part of her business to 1 or 2 clients she could take home with her at end of doggie daycare biz hrs.
I suggested in exchange, I would spend nights there (would have bought a blow up bed), oversee the overnight boarders, who would be kenneled, G would have been kenneled with me as I would have slept with him. No pay. 
I would have had a dog run, a safe enclosure for him while I went to work and a roof over my head.
She nearly went for it. However, she was worried about liability reasons (me not being employed by her could mean issues if for some reason a fire)...I think they ended up with roof leak or flood or something too. Plus she was networking her biz and had bunch of meet and greets to promote biz...it was too much for her to consider given the time frame I was looking at. She did wish me well, but declined.


However...that does not mean you can't find that with a more established business. A 24 hr boarding facility that you can work at, or volunteer at nights (hardest shift to cover), house your dog at, and sleep at...????


----------



## Gaia

^I like GatorBytes suggestion. There's no harm in at least attempting avenues like that.
It can be anxiety inducing to think about being rejected, but you'll never know if you don't try. Money is not your only currency. Offer your time or any other resources you have. Explain that the situation could cost your dog his life.

It would be great if you could keep Lobo forever, but if you really think you can't, at the LEAST take some of our suggestions and try to house him for as long as you can while you find him a new owner.

Heck, if Texas weren't so far from Alabama I would drive out there and pick him up myself. I have a friend who would probably take him right now. Unfortunately I cant afford that trip.
I'm going to keep following this thread and help in any way I can. We all just really dont want him to end up dead.


----------



## Jenny720

If you have a Emotional support dog for reason such as anxiety any cognitive linked issues etc. you can not be turned away from renting an apartment. It requires a letter from a mental health doctor. The person renting your the apartment may ask for a letter in regards to a emotional support dog. They are also allowed to ask you to leave if the dog causes property damage or a nuisance . For a dog who had helped you through the dark times it’s very important to return the favor as it does lie out your path such a way. So if you absolutely need to rehome your dog for whatever reason that is - will be helpful to lengthen the time to find a home for your dog that he will be loved and enjoyed and not just dropped of in a shelter- which your dog deserves so much more. https://www.servicedogcertifications.org/how-to-qualify-for-an-emotional-support-animal/


----------



## GatorBytes

Gaia said:


> ^I like GatorBytes suggestion. There's no harm in at least attempting avenues like that.
> It can be anxiety inducing to think about being rejected, but you'll never know if you don't try. *Money is not your only currency*. Offer your time or any other resources you have. Explain that the situation could cost your dog his life.
> 
> It would be great if you could keep Lobo forever, but if you really think you can't, at the LEAST take some of our suggestions and try to house him for as long as you can while you find him a new owner.
> 
> Heck, if Texas weren't so far from Alabama I would drive out there and pick him up myself. *I have a friend who would probably take him right now*. Unfortunately I cant afford that trip.
> I'm going to keep following this thread and help in any way I can. We all just really dont want him to end up dead.



*Yes!* (first bold)
the second Bold...that's where volunteers who do transport come in!!! Especially if there is an adopter at the end of the trip.
There is network of people who will do legs of a trip and pass the dog on to the next till reaches his destination. But that can have it's own host of problems too (there are unscrupulous dog flippers at every turn).


I contacted a lady yesterday on FB who does tons of transport in Texas. She shakes hands with Shelters, other transporters, fosters and rescues. I messaged her, she wanted pics. I supplied her with a link to one of the OP's threads that has a couple. She wasn't able to see pics on her phone. I suggested she link from laptop when home...She is on the road, transporting and taking pics to network dogs up for adoption. She is really busy. I will check in with her this evening.
I essentially asked her for a contact list/names of rescues she deals with (trusts). The dog industry is fraught with fake rescues, dog flippers, hoarders, people who pretend to be rescues but sell to dog fighters. 
OP - Cross fingers she can come up with contacts. Doubt she will be able get the dog into rescue for you...but at least with trustworthy sources you can contact. And maybe she will be the transport, never know


----------



## Gaia

I'm currently joining a bunch of rehoming and rescue Facebook groups in my area.

I would be willing to foster Lobo for a short time IFF I feel like I can find him a home and IFF we can somehow get a transport chain going. I cannot drive 10 hours to Texas and back by myself.

I have 5 dogs already and he would likely have to be tied up outside or in a crate all day, so I don't want him to have to live like that for too long. I'll let you know if I can find a rescue that will take him.


----------



## Jchrest

I would also be willing to house him, for however long you need, but I cannot pay for transport, and I live in southern AZ. If he didn’t get along with the rest of my brood, or my kids, I do have a very large fenced in area for dogs, complete with an air conditioned dog house big enough for 2 full grown GSD’s. Also have a pool, and an agility course. So he would have plenty to do, and plenty of cold air if he didn’t get along with my brood. Just an option for you.


----------



## sebrench

If Lobo goes to a reputable rescue or to someone on the forum, I'd like to help financially if I can. I'm not 100% sure of the forum rules, but if someone PMs me a GoFund me link I could pitch in some money to help with transportation costs. If you're driving through my part of the country (southeast TN), I could probably drive him an hour or two if it's on a weekday, but with childcare duties I'd be somewhat limited. I wish I could offer to take him, but we have two toddlers, 2 dogs who we keep seperate, and now 13 baby chickens. My husband would kill me, haha. But I couldn't compete with an air-conditioned dog house, pool, and agility course anyway. Jchrest, mind if I move in with you? JK!


----------



## Sabis mom

rbonif said:


> start a go fund me page for the transport fee. Members here alone will probably cover it


I am going to be brutally honest here. I initially reached out to see if I had any contacts who would transport Lobo to a better life. 
But the responses from Lobo's person have been so awful, that I stopped trying. Many of us would move heaven and earth to at least HELP our dogs. All I have heard here are excuses and avoidance.
I'm homeless, I have one vehicle I cannot afford to fix and one I cannot afford to certify and insure. I am waiting patiently (and hungrily, haha) for my bank to shuffle through red tape. 
Don't worry, Shadow is fine, lol.

I will still see if I can help, IF Lobo is being moved to a new and permanent home. I will lift not one finger to help keep him where he is. Because if his current owner is this easy to defeat the dog has no chance of a safe and happy life there.


----------



## Jchrest

As soon as my Dh’s Best friend moves this weekend, sure, come on over! Lol


----------



## JonRob

Jchrest said:


> I would also be willing to house him, for however long you need, but I cannot pay for transport, and I live in southern AZ. If he didn’t get along with the rest of my brood, or my kids, I do have a very large fenced in area for dogs, complete with an air conditioned dog house big enough for 2 full grown GSD’s. Also have a pool, and an agility course. So he would have plenty to do, and plenty of cold air if he didn’t get along with my brood. Just an option for you.


If you are serious about this, I will pay for the transport. We would use a professional transporter, not rescue folks.


----------



## GatorBytes

JonRob said:


> If you are serious about this, I will pay for the transport. We would use a professional transporter, not rescue folks.


 :groovy:




However, keep in mind he doesn't want the dog. So the rehoming would land on the temp foster :gsdbeggin:


----------



## Jchrest

JonRob said:


> Jchrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also be willing to house him, for however long you need, but I cannot pay for transport, and I live in southern AZ. If he didn’t get along with the rest of my brood, or my kids, I do have a very large fenced in area for dogs, complete with an air conditioned dog house big enough for 2 full grown GSD’s. Also have a pool, and an agility course. So he would have plenty to do, and plenty of cold air if he didn’t get along with my brood. Just an option for you.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are serious about this, I will pay for the transport. We would use a professional transporter, not rescue folks.
Click to expand...

Completely serious. 

And I’m well aware this could turn in to a long term situation, I’d be super picky about any house he would be rehomed at, in my town, pets are disposable things, so he would stay with me until I absolutely knew he would go to a forever home.


----------



## Sabis mom

Jchrest said:


> Completely serious.
> 
> And I’m well aware this could turn in to a long term situation, I’d be super picky about any house he would be rehomed at, in my town, pets are disposable things, so he would stay with me until I absolutely knew he would go to a forever home.


PM me. I will help with what I can. Or get me on FB.


----------



## Jchrest

Just a few questions for the OP. Can he scale fences. The fence is only about 4ft high, but we can build it up if he’s a jumper. The rest of the yard is 6ft brick, so even if he jumped the dog area, he would still be fully fenced in. Just don’t want to have to break up dog fights if he doesn’t get along with the rest of my guys.

Fully vaccinated including rabies? Just want to be sure, we have a pup that still has two rounds of shots left.

What food is he fed? So I know what to buy to transition him to what we feed the rest of the dogs. 

I’m pretty sure I can figure the rest out once he’s settled.


----------



## GatorBytes

Well this thread turned around nicely!


Lobofloppyears....come out come out wherever you are :smile2:
You have some work to do!


----------



## sebrench

JonRob said:


> If you are serious about this, I will pay for the transport. We would use a professional transporter, not rescue folks.


I would chip in to help make this possible.


----------



## JonRob

So, Lobofloppyears, you now have a way to get Lobo on his way to a new home and it won't cost you a dime. But you need to let us know that you're willing to do this.


----------



## Jchrest

I sent him a PM as well. Haven’t heard back yet. But I’m wide open for short term foster, long term foster to make sure the new owner would be a good fit, or keep him myself if everything worked out with my 3 dogs. All options up to him. But I certainly hope he takes this option rather than an owner surrender at a shelter!


----------



## Magwart

If anyone is on Instagram, since he was posting there, it might be worth trying to message him through that in case he's gone away.


----------



## Jchrest

I have a really old account I can’t seem to remember the password for. I’ll try making a new one and reaching out that way.


----------



## Jchrest

Okay, I sent him a message, I think. I’m so bad at instagram and Twitter. My accounts are so old because I never could quite figure out how they work. I sound like 95 year old woman ?


----------



## GatorBytes

He was on. I think he might be overwhelmed by all this. Sitting back with Lobo and looking at him and really thinking and possibly searching out suggestions we made. 
It is exhausting following up leads, the stress of the what if's and the what now's as deadline getting closer. I know.
He knows the offer. 
Just needs time to decompress. 


That/or...:surprise:


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

UPDATE: Lobo has been rehomed.

My lead singer asked some people around and I found a family who wanted him. Among the kids is a teenage son and a preteen daughter. They both were very excited and the father was excited as well. 

His new home is out there in a rural town near Houston. He’s got a good amount of wide open space in his new place.

And I just now became aware that y’all were offering all this stuff which I’m truly grateful for. All these offers came right after I was done messaging this guy who seemed like he 100% wanted Lobo. 

If this thing said I was online, I really wasn’t. I was doing other things. It’s been busy today.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Kennaandkurama

I’m glad it all worked out for lobo. Hopefully that’s his forever home, much better than taking him to a shelter.


----------



## Jchrest

That’s good news! Just know you have additional options if that family falls through.


----------



## GatorBytes

Does the singer know this family personally? Did you actually speak to them? or just message?
Are you doing a home visit and asking for a vet reference or something?... Just so you are sure. At least ask to see the place so you have an address and can check in. Make sure he's microchipped as rehomed dogs have a way of escaping. Especially if they are rural and free to roam. What is used a lot from people "claiming to want to adopt"...they always have a farm or something. and a family
Texas is brutal
Follow through and if gut tells you something is off. Listen to it and come back here to your offer that is still open. K?
Best to all


----------



## Jchrest

GatorBytes said:


> Does the singer know this family personally? Did you actually speak to them? or just message?
> Are you doing a home visit and asking for a vet reference or something?... Just so you are sure. At least ask to see the place so you have an address and can check in. Make sure he's microchipped as rehomed dogs have a way of escaping. Especially if they are rural and free to roam. What is used a lot from people "claiming to want to adopt"...they always have a farm or something. and a family
> Texas is brutal
> Follow through and if gut tells you something is off. Listen to it and come back here to your offer that is still open. K?
> Best to all


Yes, please please do a home visit! Texas is a dog fighting state, and they could be pumping you up with this story, his family, and his farm, just to get you to think it’s a good match. 

Lobo is a solid looking dog as far as muscle goes. They could absolutely use him as either a fighting dog (especially with the male aggression he already displays) or a bait dog. Bait dogs are treated the most poorly. They will use him over and over again, with no treatment for wounds, until a dog finally kills him.

I’ve rescue so many bait dogs, I finally had to step back from it, because my heart couldn’t handle it anymore. The condition these bait dogs came in were simply appalling. Missing eyes, ears, half a jaw, puncture wounds everywhere oozing with infections, and normally maggots as well. 

I took a year off and spent my time rehabilitating the dogs that were the fighters. Most people beat the dog near death and dump them when they don’t win a fight. I had one that was doused with lighter fluid and burned over 80% of his body. 

A lot of people assume it’s pits that this is an issue with. Trust me when I say I have seen so many different breeds used for fighting, and as bait dogs. Cats as bait is common as well. 

Anyway, not trying to freak you out, but like Gator said, please check into this “sounds too good to be true” family life.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

I did do a home visit to this guy’s place. They seem like nice people. I seriously doubt they will use him for fighting.


----------



## wolfy dog

If they paid good money for him, you know they are serious. If not, I wouldn't be so sure if everything was OK. Do you have the right to get him back if you check on him and conditions are bad?


----------



## GatorBytes

The dog is gone? Did you take pics of his new home? Do they have other animals
I suggest you go get him and take Jchrest and JonRob's offer.
If it's not too late.


Was he microchipped? just wondering. Would help identify him so you know what happened to him when his body is found. Just sayin


Me thinks...You either dumped this dog in a shelter, or handed it off to the first person who took interest. There are so many dogs going super cheap in these shelters, they could have had a dog anytime they wanted...but they were super excited to get yours. Sure.
Maybe the worst that will happen is he spends his life on a chain in the yard. Hopefully he has adequate shelter in the shade and water
Why don't you do a surprise house call. Today. See how he's living.
You made a rash decision despite all that was offered to you here...the BIG ONE to avoid was "Free To A Good Home"
And you were well aware of the offers prior to 9:48pm


SMH


----------



## GatorBytes

LoboFloppyEars said:


> UPDATE: * Lobo has been rehomed*.
> 
> My lead singer asked some people around and I found a family who wanted him. Among the kids is a teenage son and a preteen daughter. They both were very excited and the father was excited as well.
> 
> His new home is out there in a rural town near Houston. He’s got a good amount of wide open space in his new place.
> 
> And *I just now became aware that y’all were offering all this stuff* which I’m truly grateful for. * All these offers came right after I was done messaging this guy who seemed like he 100% wanted Lobo.*
> 
> *If this thing said I was online, I really wasn’t.* I was doing other things. It’s been busy today.
> 
> Thank you all for your help!



So these offers came after you were done messaging this guy? But no mention of meeting him anywhere here. Nor meeting his kids, wife. You just wrapped this up via texts? And you gauged this super excited 100% based on texts. How was the dog was transported...did they pick up, you delivered? 





LoboFloppyEars said:


> I did do a home visit to this guy’s place. They seem like nice people. * I seriously doubt* they will use him for fighting.



My last post on this matter as this thread sickened me and has taken way too much of time worrying over a dog that isn't mine. Sadly, you simply discarded our advice, efforts, compassion to Lobo's situation and dumped your dog. I pray he got lucky and my concerns are a moot point. But here is how yesterday played out.
2:40pm - Jchrest offered to foster your dog
3:30pm - I checked your status (very easy, just click on your user name), You were online viewing your thread.
3:40pm - JonRob made the offer to transport you were online
4:21pm - I posted for you to come on and acknowledge offer. You were online.
4:30pm - I sent you a PM asking if you had seen updates. Again. You were online and viewing your thread
Right after my PM inquiry, you went OFFline.
At 5:44pm - you returned to the forum, but were offline when I checked. But that was the time you were last on (Approx. 6:30pm when I checked).
At some point Jchrest PM'd you too. IDK what time she did.....You didn't reply to either PM, yet I suspect you got the notifications to your phone. 
So you were logged onto the forum while all this went down. Then off. Then back on.


And at 9:48pm...you have the audacity to lie to the good people here that you "just now became aware of the offers" (????) 
And at 10:50pm...you say you did do a home visit. yet at 9:48 you talk about how you just finished messaging with him when all these offers came in, yet you were online and reading them.


Speaks to the polygraph test fail.


Sorry Lobo pup. I hope I'm wrong about your future and that you found the perfect home.
And Dude. Don't ever get another dog


----------



## Springbrz

GatorBytes said:


> The dog is gone? Did you take pics of his new home? Do they have other animals
> I suggest you go get him and take Jchrest and JonRob's offer.
> If it's not too late.
> 
> 
> Was he microchipped? just wondering. Would help identify him so you know what happened to him when his body is found. Just sayin
> 
> 
> Me thinks...You either dumped this dog in a shelter, or handed it off to the first person who took interest. There are so many dogs going super cheap in these shelters, they could have had a dog anytime they wanted...but they were super excited to get yours. Sure.
> Maybe the worst that will happen is he spends his life on a chain in the yard. Hopefully he has adequate shelter in the shade and water
> Why don't you do a surprise house call. Today. See how he's living.
> You made a rash decision despite all that was offered to you here...the BIG ONE to avoid was "Free To A Good Home"
> And you were well aware of the offers prior to 9:48pm
> 
> 
> SMH


Oh come on....please stop beating this kid up. Yup we will never know. BUT there are good people out there that DO help at the last minute in needy situations. We've had it happen here many times. So what? because we (the collective forum) don't have a connection to this family they are immediately to be distrusted? 

Where do you think rescues came from in the first place. And lets just say that even not all rescues are honest and good. We've heard horror stories here on this board about some of those. 

It so easy to keyboard judge and there is a lot of here in this thread. While we don't know anything about the people that took Lobo in, to immediately assume they are bad people is just unfounded and unfair to his original owner and the people offering up a home for this dog in need. The OP doesn't really know anything about us either other than what we post here so why should he trust any of us more than a friend's recommendation of a good home. A friend he actually knows and hopefully has reason to trust his word on the character of the people taking Lobo in. 

Will we anonymous folks on a public forum ever know the truth, good or bad...nope! 

Sometime we just have to believe and realize that good people do good things every single day for no reason other than they are good people. Can't for a minute we trust and believe that Lobo went to a good home and will live out a long happy life running and playing on acreage. Your soul will thank you for having a little faith in humanity and hopefully it will help you be a better person too. (" you" being anyone who chooses to believe in the good)

ETA: We told him to ask his friends and he did and found a home. What more did you want?

End of my PSA!


----------



## Jchrest

He likely won’t come back to this thread, or this forum. He did have all of Lobo’s pictures on insta with a description that said he desperately needed to rehome him ASAP. Even if the farm thing is a lie, hopefully one of his insta followers offered to home the dog. I’ll let myself believe that, because if someone is following a dog, they are generally dog lovers. And it will help me sleep at night not thinking the worst. 

OP, if you do come back, and the home didn’t work out for any reason, my offer still stands.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Two issues here:


There are people who will not understand if the OP manages to keep his dog and pass up some other things.
There are people who will not understand if the OP gives up his dog. (that's us for the most part)




Then as far as the right home...
I've been on these boards forever. I've "seen" a lot of ugly. As in transporter stealing the dog, as in dogs adopted via the board (multiple dogs by one person with similar fates) dying within a short time of adoption, and other crapolla. How are these offers more reliable than a private placement? Can he do a home visit to someone in Arizona? Few of us really know one another. We are an internet community. With one possible exception who doesn't visit the board often, none of you have been to my house. I'm not saying these offers are not legit --- I'm just saying we aren't exactly vetted either.




Bottom line - I hope Mr. Lobo fares well.


----------



## Jchrest

I completely agree with all of the above. I mean, I know me, and I know what I can offer, and have in the past, but no one else but family, friends, and shelters know I put everything into my personal dogs, and my foster/rescue dogs. But you’re right, I could be a creepy serial killer that likes to torture dogs as a side hobby. Not the case, but I’m sure you get my meaning. 

I’d be happy to post videos if someone could tell me how to upload to YouTube, and I can do a tour of my house, yard, pool, doggie area with a large A/C dog house. I can show videos of training sessions with my three. I can show you my husky running the agility course in our back yard, and I could provide my vets information, they know how dedicated I am. 

But I 100% understand how you feel.


----------



## Saco

I live where there is very much a homeless pet shortage (for adoptions) which is wonderful, so I don't see the things others might. However, it sounds like Lobo most likely has a good home and I truly hope it all works out for him.

As for the OP giving him up, eh, I'd probably be in a different and better job and financial situation had I rehomed my dog when I was 21. I had an offer for a graduate assistantship (doctorate track) studying gibbons in Thailand. Would have been quite the different life. Better? Don't know. Do I regret it? NO! He was my heart dog and I never regret a moment I spent with him. BUT- had I been able to find him the perfect home, it would have been a better "life choice" for me, the human, so I'm not going to judge the OP as long as Lobo is happy and well cared for.


----------



## Jenny720

Karat my first gsd - the owners had to rehome due to moving financial and life changes. What we paid Karat-a well trained protection was quite a bargain back then. The previous owners visited my home to check on how Karat was doing a few times every few weeks. It was confusing for the dog but i was glad to see they cared enough to go through that small heart break to see how he was doing. Their last visit Karat hardly acknowledged them and it was what I assume they were looking for as the visits stopped. It is worth those extra steps to make sure the dog settles in and is truly happy.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Jchrest said:


> I completely agree with all of the above. I mean, I know me, and I know what I can offer, and have in the past, but no one else but family, friends, and shelters know I put everything into my personal dogs, and my foster/rescue dogs. But you’re right, I could be a creepy serial killer that likes to torture dogs as a side hobby. Not the case, but I’m sure you get my meaning.
> 
> I’d be happy to post videos if someone could tell me how to upload to YouTube, and I can do a tour of my house, yard, pool, doggie area with a large A/C dog house. I can show videos of training sessions with my three. I can show you my husky running the agility course in our back yard, and I could provide my vets information, they know how dedicated I am.
> 
> But I 100% understand how you feel.


I could be transported to your house, and would happily stay in the large A/C dog house. :grin2: And then, Ima go visit middleofnowhere. Shhhh! Don't tell her.


----------



## GatorBytes

Jenny720 said:


> Karat my first gsd - the owners had to rehome due to moving financial and life changes. What we paid Karat-a well trained protection was quite a bargain back then. The previous owners visited my home to check on how Karat was doing a few times every few weeks. It was confusing for the dog but i was glad to see they cared enough to go through that small heart break to see how he was doing. Their last visit Karat hardly acknowledged them and it was what I assume they were looking for as the visits stopped. It is worth those extra steps to make sure the dog settles in and is truly happy.


I adopted Gator w/the prior owner never seeing my place. I was in an apt. I told her he was for my Dad. He was too much and my Dad too old. I kept him for a week with the intention to return.
Instead I kept him and moved for him.


I sent emails to her with updated pics of our adventures in summer, winter, fall...I always bought a number candle for his birthday, put it in a ball of canned tripe as a cake, lit it took a pic of him with it. Every year I sent the b-day pic to her. I had contacted her as temp foster when I was homeless. She didn't reply. So I figured, oh well maybe her email changed. I didn't contact again when I moved where I am now, for 2.5 yrs
When G passed away. I sent her the update that I had in fact got him back that he was with me, and that he had passed away. I sent her pics of his 9, 10 and 11 b-day.
She DID reply. She was happy that he lived out his life with me. She still referred to him as her special little pup. This was 10.5 yrs later. She didn't want to give him up
I think she really appreciated random updates


----------



## Kennaandkurama

GatorBytes said:


> I adopted Gator w/the prior owner never seeing my place. I was in an apt. I told her he was for my Dad. He was too much and my Dad too old. I kept him for a week with the intention to return.
> Instead I kept him and moved for him.
> 
> 
> I sent emails to her with updated pics of our adventures in summer, winter, fall...I always bought a number candle for his birthday, put it in a ball of canned tripe as a cake, lit it took a pic of him with it. Every year I sent the b-day pic to her. I had contacted her as temp foster when I was homeless. She didn't reply. So I figured, oh well maybe her email changed. I didn't contact again when I moved where I am now, for 2.5 yrs
> When G passed away. I sent her the update that I had in fact got him back that he was with me, and that he had passed away. I sent her pics of his 9, 10 and 11 b-day.
> She DID reply. She was happy that he lived out his life with me. She still referred to him as her special little pup. This was 10.5 yrs later. She didn't want to give him up
> I think she really appreciated random updates


For me, that story was rather heartwarming. I’m glad you made the choice to send updates to the past owner as he aged. I’d do anything to see my old malinois, at least photos or hear how she is once in awhile. It’d mean the world, because she was my world at the time. and I’m sure it did as well to the past owner! I’m glad you stuck out with the pup as well ?


----------



## LuvShepherds

There is a lot of good advice in this thread for the next one who needs to give up a dog. Also, to send people to when a student wants to adopt or buy a dog. While I have strong feelings about the situation, he found a solution. Hopefully the dog will be happy and thrive in the new home. When I was a young adult and moving, one of my relatives had to rehome a middle aged shepherd. It was an impossible situation and no one else could take the dog. They were lucky to find an excellent home and it worked out well. We tend to put ourselves into advice when someone asks for it, but in the end it’s not our decision.


----------



## Jenny720

GatorBytes said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karat my first gsd - the owners had to rehome due to moving financial and life changes. What we paid Karat-a well trained protection was quite a bargain back then. The previous owners visited my home to check on how Karat was doing a few times every few weeks. It was confusing for the dog but i was glad to see they cared enough to go through that small heart break to see how he was doing. Their last visit Karat hardly acknowledged them and it was what I assume they were looking for as the visits stopped. It is worth those extra steps to make sure the dog settles in and is truly happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I adopted Gator w/the prior owner never seeing my place. I was in an apt. I told her he was for my Dad. He was too much and my Dad too old. I kept him for a week with the intention to return.
> Instead I kept him and moved for him.
> 
> 
> I sent emails to her with updated pics of our adventures in summer, winter, fall...I always bought a number candle for his birthday, put it in a ball of canned tripe as a cake, lit it took a pic of him with it. Every year I sent the b-day pic to her. I had contacted her as temp foster when I was homeless. She didn't reply. So I figured, oh well maybe her email changed. I didn't contact again when I moved where I am now, for 2.5 yrs
> When G passed away. I sent her the update that I had in fact got him back that he was with me, and that he had passed away. I sent her pics of his 9, 10 and 11 b-day.
> She DID reply. She was happy that he lived out his life with me. She still referred to him as her special little pup. This was 10.5 yrs later. She didn't want to give him up
> I think she really appreciated random updates
Click to expand...

I’m sure she had much comfort knowing her dog had a great life and much loved. The updates by you easing any pain , doubt or regrets.


----------



## Sabis mom

Springbrz said:


> So what? because we (the collective forum) don't have a connection to this family they are immediately to be distrusted?


Well, yes!:rofl:


----------



## JonRob

GatorBytes said:


> So these offers came after you were done messaging this guy? But no mention of meeting him anywhere here. Nor meeting his kids, wife. You just wrapped this up via texts? And you gauged this super excited 100% based on texts. How was the dog was transported...did they pick up, you delivered?
> 
> Sadly, you simply discarded our advice, efforts, compassion to Lobo's situation and dumped your dog. I pray he got lucky and my concerns are a moot point. But here is how yesterday played out.
> 2:40pm - Jchrest offered to foster your dog
> 3:30pm - I checked your status (very easy, just click on your user name), You were online viewing your thread.
> 3:40pm - JonRob made the offer to transport you were online
> 4:21pm - I posted for you to come on and acknowledge offer. You were online.
> 4:30pm - I sent you a PM asking if you had seen updates. Again. You were online and viewing your thread
> Right after my PM inquiry, you went OFFline.
> At 5:44pm - you returned to the forum, but were offline when I checked. But that was the time you were last on (Approx. 6:30pm when I checked).
> At some point Jchrest PM'd you too. IDK what time she did.....You didn't reply to either PM, yet I suspect you got the notifications to your phone.
> So you were logged onto the forum while all this went down. Then off. Then back on.
> 
> And at 9:48pm...you have the audacity to lie to the good people here that you "just now became aware of the offers" (????)
> 
> And at 10:50pm...you say you did do a home visit. yet at 9:48 you talk about how you just finished messaging with him when all these offers came in, yet you were online and reading them.
> 
> Speaks to the polygraph test fail.


Good work, GatorBytes.

If the OP really did make a home visit with Lobo and leave him there, why didn't he take pics and post them here? He is a lousy liar.

Here's some more info: Guess what showed up at the Houston dog pound? A very sad looking GSD who looks like Lobo. Here's the link:

http://www.petfinder.com/dog/sheppi...ntal-services-veterinary-public-health-tx424/

He's listed with the name Sheppie, but even the OP would be smart enough not to give his real name if this is Lobo.

The dog pound is the only organization available for a quick dog dump because they take in everything, unlike the "no-kill" "rescue" groups which almost never have room for another dog. The reason dog pounds can always take in dogs is because they quickly kill dogs when they get short on space. 

Which neans this GSD does not have much time left before he is executed.

Some of you have expressed the view that you will just fantasize that everything is great with Lobo so you can sleep better at night.

But Lobo doesn't have that choice. He has to deal with reality, no matter how ugly. No happy fantasies for him.

So if you want to hang on to your fantasies, please stop reading this post.

But if you want to help that GSD at the Houston dog pound, keep reading.

The only way to find out about a dog at the dog pound is to get your butt down to the dog pound and check the dog out. I'm clean across the county from Houston so I can't.

Someone in the Houston area has to tear themselves away from their keyboard NOW, go to the dog pound, and check this dog out. See if he responds to the name Lobo.

Even if the dog does not appear to be Lobo, I will still pay for his transport to a good home if he has a good temperament. At least that will be one dog saved because Lobo was lost.

The details canNOT be discussed on public forums. So if you want to do something real here, please PM me.


----------



## wolfy dog

Thank you for your vigilance. Isn't it possible to call the shelter to wait with putting him down? One high killer shelter told me years ago, your surrendered dog can be euthanized before you leave the premises. At this point that dog, no matter who it is needs to get out of there. If this is Lobo, then it is a disgrace and he should never own a dog anymore. But it is so easy in the next town of college to get another one, no questions asked/answered. So OP, if you read this, please tell us that is not that happy home you told us about.


----------



## Heartandsoul

I had intended to donate when it became obvious that rescuing Lobo was becoming a reality, instead of wasting that good intention, I offered it someone else but if this dog, be it Lobo or another is rescued, I will double what I already have sent to another. Good intention aren’t good unless completed. Jonrob, I have no knowledge of you but your offer is amazing, I will do this through someone on here that I feel comfortable with and let him/her disperse the funds as they see fit.

I was not going to mention this at all but a dog’s life has a chance of living because of good intentions. Both Jchrest and Heinini, know of my honesty and integrity in what I have said.

Funding is not allowed openly on this forum so pm will be necessary. I would not have come out if this hadn’t transpired.


----------



## JonRob

wolfy dog said:


> Isn't it possible to call the shelter to wait with putting him down?


Yes but it won't help at all. Dog pounds will not give any dog special treatment. The dogs are quickly executed when the pound gets low on space. Period. No exceptions.



wolfy dog said:


> One high killer shelter told me years ago, your surrendered dog can be euthanized before you leave the premises.


 This is true but the fact that the pound has posted this GSD on Petfinder indicates that this did not happen.

Also, the person who turned the dog into the pound could have lied and said the dog was a stray. Happens all the time.


----------



## LuvShepherds

Does anyone know a rescue in Houston that could pull this dog?

I found this https://www.ghgsdr.org/

If you want to sponsor this dog, please call them and ask them to pull the dog from the shelter, then get them resources to pay to kennel him if they don’t have a foster home.

Another one. https://luckyshepherds.com/
@Magwart, do you know anything about these rescues?


----------



## JonRob

LuvShepherds said:


> Does anyone know a rescue in Houston that could pull this dog?


Please do not risk this dog's life by trying to get a rescue to help. The pounds are flooded with GSDs and the "rescues" have no room for them.

My girlfriend and I have been doing this kind of thing to save dogs for a long time. We have NEVER gotten a rescue to help, even when we have offered money to them for saving the dog.

So who will decide this GSD's fate? Go look in the mirror, folks.


----------



## LuvShepherds

A rescue is better than death. I have rescued and fostered and other than early speuter, the dogs were much better off than they would have been.


----------



## JonRob

And for those of you who are using the excuse that serial killers are lurking on this forum so they can snatch up dogs to torture--you need to get in touch with reality.

Serial killers don't spend hundreds of bucks for a professional to transport a dog. Or take a dog when there will be lots of questions and follow-up.

They grab the free-to-good-home dogs on Craig's List and elsewhere. They can get all the dogs they want that way with no trouble and no expense.


----------



## JonRob

LuvShepherds said:


> A rescue is better than death. I have rescued and fostered and other than early speuter, the dogs were much better off than they would have been.


You have totally missed the point. A rescue will NOT take this dog.

Counting on a rescue to do so will just about guarantee that this GSD will die.

Prove me wrong. Find a rescue that will take the dog if paid to do so, and I will pay them.

But while you are wasting time with that, someone in the Houston area needs to step up and get that GSD out of the dog pound.

Dithering and passing the responsibility on to someone else = death for the dog.


----------



## Magwart

LuvShepherds said:


> @*Magwart*, do you know anything about these rescues?



I have had contact with GHGSDR and thought they were excellent. However, most GSRs won't pull mixes when there are good purebred-looking dogs needing help, so you're likely to have more luck with an all-breed rescue.


I'm traveling and cannot help.


----------



## scuba_bob

It’s sad to see a family pet and companion dumped like this for an instagram account, so much for that 2nd Chance. People like this really should never own a dog, especially a big dog. He knows the dog would likely lose its life but that’s not of concern to him, can’t imagine how stress and fearful the dog is right now. Something has to happen about irresponsible dog owners, they flood the shelters and fuel BYB. You have to get a drivers license to drive a car and if you get too many tickets you risk losing the privilege to drive, why can’t we come up with a better system for dog ownership. This dog clearly was too much dog for him, he should stick to a cat if he wants another animal. If your going to buy a dog, especially a big powerful breed like the GSD, have your life together, career and housing.


----------



## Jchrest

@JonRob, I sent you a PM


----------



## Fodder

Darker eyes, different ears... Sheppie is not Lobo, relax.


----------



## Muskeg

Hoping Sheppie gets a new home, but I agree, he's not Lobo.


----------



## JonRob

Fodder said:


> Darker eyes, different ears... Sheppie is not Lobo, relax.


No way you can be sure of that. "Sheppie" is a very close match with some of the OP's Instagram pics.

How strange that you find what looks like a very nice GSD on death row at the dog pound "relaxing."


----------



## Jchrest

I emailed the shelter, hopefully they can provide some info on “Sheppie.” I’ll update if I hear anything back. I would go to the shelter and adopt right now, whether this is Lobo or not, but I’m in AZ.


----------



## Jchrest

Also, I couldn’t tell much by that picture at all. Did I miss something? I saw a black face, a floppy ear, and that was it. Are there more pictures elsewhere of “Sheppie.”


----------



## JonRob

Jchrest said:


> Also, I couldn’t tell much by that picture at all. Did I miss something? I saw a black face, a floppy ear, and that was it. Are there more pictures elsewhere of “Sheppie.”


Go to

http://instagram.com

Sign up for an account there (it's free). Then search lobo_ramos15 and click on the link that will appear.

Lobo's appearance changed over time, as is usual with GSDs, so pics of him after he matured are the ones that matter.


----------



## GatorBytes

I called the shelter and spoke to them. I couldn't open the petfinder link so had do some roundabout searching.
What I found out.
A537238
Sheppie was owner surrender on July 9th (ironic?)
Approx. 5 yrs old.
He is HW positive


Sheppie is microchipped and was surrendered with the name Sheppie which is also registered on the micro chip as well (however, Sheppie was adopted by mr. IDGAF and was his 2nd home, so this may be the original owners info) .
This dog has an adoption hold
281-999-3191 is the # to the shelter


They suggest if anyone in the area could go down there to test the name Lobo on him.
I told her I couldn't, I'm in Canada...she went OH WOW!


----------



## sebrench

After looking at Lobo's instragram photos, I'm not 100% sure that the dog is Lobo. On instragram, Lobo seemed to have a small white mark on his chest. I went to the shelter website looking for more pictures and info, didn't get much, but they did say that "Sheppie" is already neutered, was surrendered on the 9th, and is currently on an adoption hold. I will post the link below. The dog in the shelter looks purebred to me, so perhaps a rescue would be interested in him. There were several other GSDs there, including a senior, so sad. I still want to help if the dog is Lobo or not, but first I think it would be wise to consider the ramifications of pulling a dog with unknown past and temperament, especially if there is a possibility of the dog being sent to a member of the forum with kids and other dogs (not that we knew much about Lobo, for that matter, when looking at the situation objectively). Perhaps the shelter staff could be of help, but it would be nice if someone with experience could evaluate the dog before placing it in someone's home. 


PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## JonRob

GatorBytes said:


> I called the shelter and spoke to them. I couldn't open the petfinder link so had do some roundabout searching.
> What I found out.
> A537238
> Sheppie was owner surrender on July 9th (ironic?)
> Approx. 5 yrs old.
> He is HW positive
> 
> Sheppie is microchipped and was surrendered with the name Sheppie which is also registered on the micro chip as well (however, Sheppie was adopted by mr. IDGAF and was his 2nd home, so this may be the original owners info) .
> This dog has an adoption hold
> 281-999-3191 is the # to the shelter


Good work again, GatorBytes. Could still be Lobo. I doubt the OP, with his zero sense of responsibility, bothered to put Lobo on heartworm preventative.

The adoption hold (depending on the potential adopter) could be a good thing, but not for sure until the adoption actually goes through and the dog is not returned. So now that we know someone at the pound will actually talk to people about a dog there, my girlfriend and I will call them daily to find out Sheppie's status.

And Jchrest, if you do end up with him, we will pay for his heartworm treatment.


----------



## Jchrest

JonRob said:


> Jchrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I couldn’t tell much by that picture at all. Did I miss something? I saw a black face, a floppy ear, and that was it. Are there more pictures elsewhere of “Sheppie.”
> 
> 
> 
> Go to
> 
> http://instagram.com
> 
> Sign up for an account there (it's free). Then search lobo_ramos15 and click on the link that will appear.
> 
> Lobo's appearance changed over time, as is usual with GSDs, so pics of him after he matured are the ones that matter.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I meant the shelter pic. I can’t see his eyes at all, just a face that blends in to each other, and a flopped ear. I stalked his Instagram account when the thread originally started.


----------



## JonRob

sebrench said:


> It would be nice if someone with experience could evaluate the dog before placing it in someone's home.


Always a good idea, no matter where you get a dog from. The pound website does state that they don't adopt out aggressive dogs, but there could be things they're not aware of.

This situation reminds me of a military guy who went to a huge amount of trouble, with help from an organization, to save a dog he befriended in Afghanistan and bring him to America. The dog had a great life in the US for a couple years, then got loose and picked up by animal control. His owner saw him posted on the pound website but decided, since it was the weekend, to wait until Monday to get his dog. He foolishly thought "shelter" meant "shelter" not "killing field." When he got there on Monday, he found out that the pound had mistakenly killed his dog instead of another dog who was scheduled to be killed. His dog survived the horrors of Afghanistan, only to be slaughtered in a US pound. So someone adopted the dog who had been scheduled to be killed--and was still scheduled to be killed (nothing wrong, with the dog, just lack of space)--because he wanted something good to come out of such a horrible situation.

[REMOVED, INSULTS]


----------



## Jchrest

Yes, I would be fine with him being HW positive. 

I regularly visit our shelter keeping an eye out for Shepherds. They are few and far between, but I adopt them, and home them with trustworthy people who get multiple home visits before and after. 

As for temperament, I do have bisected areas in my backyard all separated by fences/gates. So if it was a problem temperament wise, I do have a doggie haven in one area, and would work him there with a trainer to see how far we can take him, and then switch to management for any issues that cannot be trained out.


----------



## Muskeg

It's not the same dog. Look at the ears on Lobo- soft tips, wide base. Ears on Sheppie are more typical shepherd ears. 

Lobo's eyes are light brown/yellow, Shep's eyes are dark.

Lobo also has a wider muzzle. 

Sheppie is on an adoption hold which is great news. He looks like a sweet dog. 

I'm glad people are willing to help, though. That's great to see.

Lobo has a black spotted tongue. While that wouldn't be definitive, if Sheppie has a pink tongue, easy way to tell them apart.


----------



## JonRob

Muskeg said:


> It's not the same dog. Look at the ears on Lobo- soft tips, wide base. Ears on Sheppie are more typical shepherd ears.
> 
> Lobo's eyes are light brown/yellow, Shep's eyes are dark.
> 
> Lobo also has a wider muzzle.


There is no way anyone can determine this from a single crummy pound photo. These things are affected by lighting, photo angle, the way the dog is holding his ears, etc.

Also, Lobo's instagram mature photos don't resemble how Lobo looked as a younger dog.


----------



## Leigh Fields

Lobo's ears on IG are pointier and his eyes much brighter in comparison to this Sheppie dog. The expression and shape of eyes are also very different from Lobo on IG. Also, they could be using a different leash in the picture, but the red leash attached to Sheppie is a red rope leash, which is not what Lobo has on in his IG pics. I suppose I could be wrong, but I would be willing to bet money that it's not Lobo. 

Regardless, I think it's really wonderful that you're all so willing to help a dog in need. Major props to all who stepped up, you've warmed my heart. <3

[REMOVED]


----------



## Jchrest

Lobo in first pic, looking like he may have some pit or similar bully breed mixed in, and Sheppie. Not that it makes a difference, a dog saved is a dog saved.


----------



## JonRob

Leigh Fields said:


> I think it's really wonderful that you're all so willing to help a dog in need.


The heck they are. We can't even get someone in the Houston area to get the dog out of the pound if the adoption falls through or the dog is returned.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

JonRob said:


> Good work, GatorBytes.
> 
> If the OP really did make a home visit with Lobo and leave him there, why didn't he take pics and post them here? He is a lousy liar.
> 
> Here's some more info: Guess what showed up at the Houston dog pound? A very sad looking GSD who looks like Lobo. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/dog/sheppi...ntal-services-veterinary-public-health-tx424/
> 
> He's listed with the name Sheppie, but even the OP would be smart enough not to give his real name if this is Lobo.
> 
> The dog pound is the only organization available for a quick dog dump because they take in everything, unlike the "no-kill" "rescue" groups which almost never have room for another dog. The reason dog pounds can always take in dogs is because they quickly kill dogs when they get short on space.
> 
> Which neans this GSD does not have much time left before he is executed.
> 
> Some of you have expressed the view that you will just fantasize that everything is great with Lobo so you can sleep better at night.
> 
> But Lobo doesn't have that choice. He has to deal with reality, no matter how ugly. No happy fantasies for him.
> 
> So if you want to hang on to your fantasies, please stop reading this post.
> 
> But if you want to help that GSD at the Houston dog pound, keep reading.
> 
> The only way to find out about a dog at the dog pound is to get your butt down to the dog pound and check the dog out. I'm clean across the county from Houston so I can't.
> 
> Someone in the Houston area has to tear themselves away from their keyboard NOW, go to the dog pound, and check this dog out. See if he responds to the name Lobo.
> 
> Even if the dog does not appear to be Lobo, I will still pay for his transport to a good home if he has a good temperament. At least that will be one dog saved because Lobo was lost.
> 
> The details canNOT be discussed on public forums. So if you want to do something real here, please PM me.


THAT IS NOT LOBO. Looks nothing like him.


----------



## Heartandsoul

There are a lot more pics of Lobo in the link Leigh Fields posted. Lobo has very distinct black tongue markings fwiw. https://www.instagram.com/p/BDoTG2kl4Ws/. If I were in that area, I would already be there and I’m not set up for this but would figure it out. Wish I coulda doesnt help and frustrating that I can’t.


----------



## JonRob

LoboFloppyEars said:


> THAT IS NOT LOBO. Looks nothing like him.


Really? Why haven't you posted pics of Lobo here in his "wonderful" new home?


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

JonRob said:


> Really? Why haven't you posted pics of Lobo here in his "wonderful" new home?


Because I shouldn't have to?

He's in a new home and he's happy. The owner gave me the option to feel free to stop by when I wanted to.

I really wanted for this whole thing to be put to rest peacefully yet I show up here only to find accusitions of me being a liar.


----------



## Gaia

I personally don't think that it Lobo because the ears are totally different, and because of what you said about him being registered as Sheppie.

HOWEVER
@LoboFloppyEars
Since you're still here and looking at this forum, you're the only person anywhere in the Houston area who could actually get that dog out of the pound.
It would require money, which we already know you don't have, so it would require someone trusting you enough to give you to the money cover it.

I think we're now a little invested in helping this shelter dog. @Jchrest sounded like they were serious about taking Lobo in, especially from another thread they mentioned their DH being excited about him coming. If they're still willing to take in this shelter dog, you @LoboFloppyEars, are probably the only person here who could help with that.

Shelter dogs die every day, so now I feel like it's up to all of us to decide if we're just as committed to helping 1 dog we don't know anything about as we were to helping a dog that still had a home.

Tacking on:

Yall said the dog is on hold, which usually lasts a week. And @LoboFloppyEars, if professional transportation is being arranged, you may not even take this dog (Sheppie) to a house, if you can adopt him and then take him straight to the transporter, that would be enough.

I know we're a bunch of strangers expecting you to perform some great act of kindness that (probably) has nothing to do with you, but the world and dog lovers can be a little crazy like that!


----------



## Jchrest

Myself and DH are still willing to help home either dog. If Lobo’s new home falls through, or if Sheppie’s adoption falls through. But yes, I would not be able to get them out of the shelter.

I can drive to Houston if necessary, but I would need to find care for my children to do that, because two small kids on a turn around trip to Texas? No thanks! Lol.


----------



## Sabis mom

I found Sheppie yesterday. He has no white on him so they say. 
We have a forum member in Houston I believe. Can anyone remember who. I vaguely recall something about maybe graphic design? @GSDchoice? Was it you they were talking to?


----------



## JonRob

Looks like Sheppie's adoption fell through already. The current update is no adoption hold and:

SHEPPIE - ID#A537238

*I have a rescue group interested in me.*

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

We'll see if the rescue group thing falls through.


----------



## Steve Strom

LoboFloppyEars said:


> Because I shouldn't have to?
> 
> He's in a new home and he's happy. The owner gave me the option to feel free to stop by when I wanted to.
> 
> I really wanted for this whole thing to be put to rest peacefully yet I show up here only to find accusitions of me being a liar.


I believe you. You're a young man that doesn't have the same judgement as I do at 59. You rehomed your dog, big deal. I've done that with a dog once, and it was a great move for her. That dog in the ad is so clearly not your dog, I think someone owes you an apology for even putting that on here. Good luck in your next interview. 
Don't be so nervous.



> The accuracy (i.e., validity) of polygraph testing has long been controversial. An underlying problem is theoretical: There is no evidence that any pattern of physiological reactions is unique to deception. An honest person may be nervous when answering truthfully and a dishonest person may be non-anxious.


----------



## JonRob

Because Sheppie is heartworm positive (based on info a pound person gave GatorBytes), there is about a zero chance that he will get out of the pound through an adoption--unless someone here in the Houston area steps up. The fact that he is heartworm positive is not included in his pound listing, so it's likely his adoption fell through as soon as the potential adopter learned that he is heartworm positive.


----------



## cvamoca

So, if an animal is positive for heartworm--can they not be treated? (reasonably cheaply?) I'm in Atlantic Canada, we don't have heart worm here in my province with the exception of a few cases a year of dogs coming from regions that do have it, though we prophylactically treat them. 

I do understand that killing any parasite, especially one in the heart, carries the risk of a major die-off causing strokes/death/emboli. 

What a shame, that's a lovely looking dog.


----------



## Steve Strom

JonRob said:


> There is no way anyone can determine this from a single crummy pound photo. These things are affected by lighting, photo angle, the way the dog is holding his ears, etc.
> 
> Also, Lobo's instagram mature photos don't resemble how Lobo looked as a younger dog.


You shouldn't have had the nerve to imply in any way that it is him. If you're that worried about that dog, ride that high horse down to Texas and take care of him yourself.


----------



## Pytheis

Guys, seriously, I think we need to stop ripping this person apart. I think it was completely unfair to post a picture of a random dog in a shelter that looks a bit like the OP’s dog and claim the person is a liar. The OP has absolutely no obligation to any of us, and it’s uncalled for to demand pictures of Lobo in his new home. How do you think you have any right to that? Seriously?

Yes, the reasons for rehoming Lobo weren’t the best, but can you honestly say that it would be better for him to be in a miserable home where he won’t get the love or attention he needs? The OP made a choice. I’ve seen dogs abandoned for much worse reasons. I’ve seen dogs neglected and abused, starving to death. OP did not let that happen. I think this thread has run its course and needs to just be closed now. It’s getting ridiculous.


----------



## WIBackpacker

This thread is being closed, and personal info will be deleted as soon as someone can get to it. Screenshotting personal content is over the line. 

If someone wants to open a thread about networking a specific dog in a Texas shelter, the rescue forum is available.


----------

